# Rogue's Gallery for Wrath of Righteous



## mleibrock (May 30, 2014)

Reserved for later GM use.


----------



## mleibrock (May 30, 2014)

Reserved for later GM use


----------



## mleibrock (May 30, 2014)

Reserved for later GM use .


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2014)

*Thorn*
_Neutral Good Human Urban Skirmisher Ranger 6_
Str 10
Dex 19 10
Con 14 5
Int 10
Wis 14 5
Cha 10

[sblock=Description]Thorn is lean and wiry in build; tall for her weight, and is fairly young...perhaps her early twenties. She keeps her dark hair short so it can't be easily used against her in a fight. Since she usually just hacks it off with a knife, it tends to be messy and unkempt. Her eyes are a strange pale shade of blue that almost seems to glow when light hits them; her skin is only slightly darkened from the sun. She dresses in dark neutral shades...navy blues and charcoal greys. Even her expensively-made mithril armor has been laquered a dark grey that can sink effortlessly into shadows. Weapon blows sometimes break pieces of the laquer off, exposing the silvery sheen of the metal beneath. She has several pouches, on her belt and attached to the straps of her armor, where vials and other materialsare stored for quick access.


 [/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]Thorn is a woman possessed by a drive bordering on obsession, and has few interests that do not relate to that obsession. She fills her time training and practicing, planning and reviewing. She hates nothing more than feeling as if moments of her life are slipping away unaccounted for; Thorn is acutely and constantly aware that her moments are numbered, and that she has a great deal she wants to do before running out. Her sense of humor is sharp and biting; more of a weapon than a source of fun. Despite her no-nonsense demeanor, Thorn has a soft spot for anything that can be considered innocent; animals and young children. She has a deep-seated cynicism about human nature though, having seen too many oaths broken to easily believe people can live up to them. As such, Thorn is reluctant to associate openly with causes or organizations. She prefers to go her own way, coordinating when feasible, but without constraining herself to vows or commitments she might have to violate before her self-imposed mission is complete.

Despite the darkness and bleakness of her personal journey, she has a star to guide her; the memory of a priestess, or possibly paladin, of Desna who rescued her from demonic cults as a child. Though she knows almost nothing of the woman, she has come to symbolize everything good about humanity to Thorn, and represents the positive aspect of what Thorn is fighting for; a polar antipode of her darker motivations of revenge and self-worth. It is Thorn's dream to one day travel the world freely, once her duty is done, and find this guiding light again. What happens next, she can't say...but the thought gives her something to cling to, when all other hope is lost..[/sblock]

AC 22 (10 + 4 Dex + 6 armor + 1 dodge + 1 deflection)
HP 66
BAB +6
CMB +6 (+10 w/spiked chain)
CMD 20 (10 + 6 + 4)
Init +4
Fort +9
Ref +13
Will +6
Speed 30'

*Race (Human)*
+2 Dex
Bonus Skill points
Bonus Feat
Favored Class: Ranger
- +6 skill points

*Class (Urban Skirmisher Ranger)*
Favored Enemy
_- Outsiders (Evil) +4
- Outsiders (Native) +2_
Tracking (+6 to Survival to track)
Wild Empathy
Combat Style (Two Handed Weapons)
_- Shield of Swings (1/2 dmg, +4 AC on full attack action)
- Power Attack (-2 atk, +4 dmg)_
Trapfinding (+3 to find and disarm traps; disarm magic traps)
Hunter's Bond (Group)
Favored Community
_- Kenabres +2_
Hunter's Tricks 5/day
_- Tangling Attack_

*Mythic Tier 1*
Hard to Kill, Mythic Surge +1d6
Mythic Power 5/day
Path: Trickster
Attack: Fleet Charge
Abilities
_- Deadly Dodge_
Feats
_- Mythic Weapon Finesse_

*Feats*
B Weapon Finesse
1 Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Spiked Chain
3 Dodge
5 Mobility

*Traits*
- Chance Encounter (Trickster):
_== +2 Trait to Reflex saves
== Spend 1 mythic power to take 20 on any Acrobatics, Bluff, Disguise, Sleight of Hand, or Stealth check, and the
check takes only the normal (not taking-20) time to perform.
== +2 to Perception skill.
== +5 HP_
- Suspicious (+1 Sense Motive, it is a class skill)
- Strong Willed (+2 trait vs Charm and Compulsion effects)

*Skills *48 ranger
Acrobatics +10 (6 + 4)
Climb (Str) +6 (3 + 3)
Disable Device (Dex) +13 (6 + 4 + 3)
Intimidate (Cha) +6 (3 +0 + 3)
Knowledge (Geography) (Int) +6 (3 + 0 + 3)
Perception (Wis) +13 (6 + 2 + 3 + 2)
Sense Motive (Wis) +12 (6 + 2 + 3 + 1)
Stealth (Dex) +13 (6 + 4 + 3)
Survival (Wis) +11 (6 + 2 + 3)
Swim (Str) +6 (3 + 3)

*Cash *8gp

*Weapon*
Cold Iron Spiky Chain of Doom +1, +11/+6 atk, 2d4+7 dmg, disarm/trip, 10lbs, 4350gp
Masterwork Longbow, +11/+6 atk, 1d8 dmg, 100' rng, 3lbs, 375gp
- 20 Cold Iron Arrows, 2gp
- 5 Dye Arrows, 5gp
- 2 Raining Arrows, 60gp

*Armor*
Mithril Breastplate, +6 AC, Max Dex +5, ACP 0, 15lbs, 4200gp

*Gear*
Ring of Protection +1, 2000
Cloak of Resistance +2, 4000
Traveler's Anytool, 250
Potion of Resist Fire (10), 300
Silversheen, 250
Fungal Stun Vial x2, 150
Antitoxin, 50

[sblock=Background]Thorn is from a small settlement near Kenabres, where her father was a ranking officer in the garrison tasked with defending the town. Near the end of the Fourth Crusade, a large force of demons en route to the front destroyed the town. Thorn survived because her father...with his access to tactical intel from his position...decided to abandon his post and flee with his wife and daughter; knowing the defenses wouldn't hold. She was still quite young at the time, but old enough to know what was happening.

Unfortunately, one warrior and his wife weren't enough to make it through to Kenabres. A scout party of cultists caught them, and executed both the parents after questioning them. What they had planned for Thorn we'll never know, because she was rescued by the guile and archery of a strange, beautiful woman bearing the symbol of Desna. She escorted the young girl past the front into Mendev only to vanish just before a patrol appeared and picked her up. She was fostered in Kenabres, another orphan of the Crusade.

Thorn struggled as she grew up to deal with what had happened to her, her family, and her home. Anger and despair would have led her down a dark road indeed, but for the one beacon of light in her memory; the savior who had come so unexpectedly. Even as Thorn renamed herself (Thorn is not her birth name) and sought to learn to fight...most especially to fight demons and their allies...so too did she seek news of this woman. But no one had heard of someone of her description...it was as if she'd been an angel of Desna herself, sent to help her. Though Thorn found it likely that her heroine had followed Desna's ways and moved on to other parts of the world, she used her memory of her as a moral compass to keep the black tide of hate for demonkind from swallowing her whole.

And so Thorn became balanced between two opposing poles. The darkness of her need for revenge against demonkind, which always pulled her into the Worldwound, and her desire to prove that her salvation had had meaning...that her life, bought with the shameful treachery of her father, had been worth the terrible price that had been paid for it. That was one. The other was her memories of gentleness and kindness...of old eyes in a young face that carried a strange sadness that made her seem both vulnerable and invincible to the young Thorn. Without the memory of her rescue, Thorn would almost certainly have been driven to recklessly throw her life away against foes beyond her skills. Had it not been for her need to answer the depravity of the demons, she would inevitably left the Worldwound to pursue rumors of the noble soul who had saved her.

It hasn't escaped Thorn that in this way, the priestess (or paladin?) of Desna had saved her not once, but twice.

In time, Thorn thought, when the job here in the Wound was done, she could venture out into the world and seek her out again. But not before then.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2014)

*Vakeva Kiihko*
Male Dwarf Monk (Zen Archer) 6/Champion 1
LG Medium Humanoid (Dwarf)
*Init:* +2; *Senses:* Darkvision 60 ft; Perception +15

--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC:* 21, T: 19, FF: 19 (+2 Dex, +2 Armor, +7 Untyped)
*HP:* 66 (6d8+23) (+5 for Iomedae's Smile)
*Fort:* +9, *Ref:* +8, *Will:* +11 (+2 vs Poison, Spells, SLAs)
*Defensive Abilities:* Defensive Training (+4 Dodge Bonus to AC vs Giants), Hard to Kill

--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed:* 40 ft.
*Ranged:* Raivo (+1 Adaptive Evil Outsider Bane Composite Longbow) +12 (1d8+5/×3 [+2d6 vs Evil Outsiders])
*Melee:* Dagger +6 (1d4+2/19-20)
. . . . . . . Unarmed Strike +6 (1d8+2)
*Special Attacks:* Flurry of Blows, +1 on Attack Rolls vs Goblinoid & Orc Humanoids, _Ki_ Strike (Magic), Mythic Power (5/day, Surge +1d6), Zen Archery

--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str:* 14, *Dex:* 14, *Con:* 14, *Int:* 12, *Wis:* 22, *Cha:* 10
*Base Atk:* +4; *CMB:* +6; *CMD:* 25 (29 vs Bull Rush, 29 vs Trip)
*Feats:* Deadly Aim, Deadly Aim [M], Extra _Ki_, Improved Precise Shot, Improved Unarmed Strike, Perfect Strike, Point Blank Master, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Toughness, Weapon Focus (Longbow), Weapon Specialization (Longbow)
*Traits:* Grounded, Militia Veteran, Stolen Fury
*Skills:* Acrobatics +13 (+17 Jump, +19 to High Jump, +15 on Balance-related Checks), Climb +6, Craft (Bows) +12, Knowledge (History +8/+10 on Checks that Pertain to Dwarves or their Enemies; Religion +8; The Planes +2), Linguistics +3, Perception +15, Profession (Trapper) +10, Profession (Wilderness Guide) +10, Survival +15, Swim +6; *Racial Modifiers:* Lorekeeper
*Languages:* Abyssal, Common, Dwarven, Orc, Varisian
*SQ:* AC Bonus, Fast Movement, High Jump, _Ki_ Archery, _Ki_ Arrows, _Ki_ Defense, _Ki_ Pool, Rock Stepper, Slow Fall, Unarmed Strike
*Gear:* Raivo (9400), Efficient Quiver (1800), Arrows (Silver, Blunt, Durable - 20) (60), Arrows (Cold Iron, Durable - 100) (100), Dagger (Cold Iron) (4), Backpack (MW) (50), Bracers of Armor (+2) (4000), Wand (Cure Light Wounds - 30) (450), Bowyer's Tools (MW) (55), Survival Kit (MW) (50), Hammock (.1), Bedroll (.1), Coffee Pot (3), Mess Kit (.2), Coffee (Ground, 5 lb) (.4), Trail Rations (Dwarven, 10 Days) (20), Waterskin (2) (2)
*Money:* 5 gp, 2 sp



--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*AC Bonus +7* The Monk adds his Wisdom bonus to AC and CMD, more at higher levels.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Deadly Aim -2/+6* Trade a penalty to ranged attacks for a bonus to ranged damage.
*Defensive Training +4* Gain a dodge bonus to AC vs monsters of the Giant subtype.
*Fast Movement (+20')* The Monk adds 10 or more feet to his base speed.
*Flurry of Blows +4/+4/-1 (Ex)* Make Flurry of Blows attack as a full rd action.
*Grounded* +2 trait bonus on balance-related Acrobatics checks.
*Hard to Kill (Ex)* Automatically stabilize when dying, and only die at neg Con x 2.
*Hatred +1* Gain a racial bonus to attacks vs Goblinoids/Orcs.
*High Jump (+6/+26 with Ki point) (Ex)* +6 to Acrobatics checks made to jump.
*Improved Precise Shot* Ignore AC bonuses and miss chance from anything less than total cover/concealment.
*Improved Unarmed Strike* Unarmed strikes don't cause attacks of opportunity, and can be lethal.
*Ki Archery (Su)* 1 _Ki_ point: +50' range increment for bows.
*Ki Arrows (Su)* 1 _Ki_ point: bow deals the same damage as unarmed strike.
*Ki Defense (Su)* A monk can spend 1 point from his _Ki_ pool to give himself a +4 dodge bonus to AC for 1 round.
*Ki Pool (Su)* You have a _Ki_ pool equal to 1/2 your monk level + your Wisdom modifier.
*Ki Strike, Magic (Su)* If you have _Ki_ remaining, unarmed strikes count as magic to overcome DR.
*Longevity (Su)* You don't take penalties to physical ability scores due to aging.
*Lorekeeper* +2 for Knowledge (History) checks relating to dwarves and their enemies. These checks can be made untrained.
*Mythic Power (5/day, Surge +1d6)* Use this power to perform your mythic abilities.
...*Mythic Surge (1d6) (Su)* Use 1 power to increase any d20 roll by the listed amount.
...*Mythic Charge (Ex)* As a swift action, use 1 power to move speed & attack (+1 bonus, bypass all DR).
*Perfect Strike (2d20) (6/day)* With certain weapons, roll twice, higher is attack, lower is confirmation roll.
*Point-Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into melee.
*Rock Stepper* Ignore rubble, broken ground, or steep stairs when taking 5 ft step.
*Slow Fall 30' (Ex)* Treat a fall as shorter than normal if within arm's reach of a wall.
*Stolen Fury* +2 trait bonus to CMB vs. Demons. Gain a +2 trait bonus on Fortitude saves. By expending one use of mythic power as a swift action, ignore a single demon's damage reduction for 1 minute, and increase the critical multiplier of any weapon wielded against that demon by 1.
*Unarmed Strike (1d8)* The Monk does lethal damage with his unarmed strikes.
*Zen Archery (Su)* Use WIS instead of DEX for ranged attacks with a bow.--------------------
*Background/History*
--------------------
- Vakeva Kiihko ('Keva to his Friends)
- Born in Lastwall
- Age 50 to 83: Fought the Belkzen Hordes
- Age 84 to 108: Wilderness Sabbatical, learning to be a Priest (Monk) of Erastil, live off the land and make his own bows & arrows
- Age 108 to 253: Guided Adventurers and Worldwound Refugees through the wilderness of Ustalav and Belkzen to Lastwall
- Age 253: Captured by Demons on the Ustalav/Worldwound border and subjected to torture
- Age 253 to 256: Escaped from Demons, made his way across the Worldwound to Mendev. 

After he'd spent over 30 years fighting the Orcs in Lastwall, Vakeva found himself growing more and more world-weary and cynical. He left the crusades against the orcs and went into self-imposed isolation in the wilderness. There he eventually felt called to the service of Erastil. He spent the next 20 years (or so) coming to peace with himself, learning to live off the land, and growing his connection to 'Old Deadeye.'

When he was ready to reenter the world, Erastil's calling led him to serve against evil in a different way - by providing aid to those too weak to fight, showing them to safety, and fighting where he could.

~~~~~~~

In his ascenscion, 'Keva was blessed with renewed vigor. After 169 years of service to his God, he was growing old and frail. When he was captured and tortured, it took it's toll on his already battered body.

The fall into the bowels of the earth from Kenabres and the subsequent escape of the group almost did him in . . . But Erastil saw fit to bless 'Keva with renewed vigor, and charged him with the mission to fight the invasion.


[sblock=Post Formatting][section]

IC content goes here.
"I speak in Teal!"
*"I shout in Bold!"*
_"I think in Italics!"_​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Vakeva Kiihko[/SIZE]*
*HP:* 66/66, *Speed:* 40' *Perception:* +15 (Darkvision 60')

*Ki Pool:* 11/11
*Mythic Surge:* 05/05

*AC:* 21, *Touch:* 19, *Flat-footed:* 19, *CMD:* 25 (29 vs Bull Rush/Trip)
*Fort:* +9, *Ref:* +8, *Will:* +11 (+2 vs. Poison/Spells/SLAs)
*Defensive Abilities:* Defensive Training (+4 Dodge Bonus to AC vs Giants), Hard to Kill

*BAB:* +4, *CMB:* +6 (+8 vs Demons)

*Raivo (+1 Adaptive Evil Outsider Bane Composite Longbow):*-----+12/+12/+7 (1d8+ 5 (20/×3))
--------------------------------------------------------------+14/+14/+9 (1d8+ 7 (20/×3) +2d6 vs Evil Outsiders)
---------------------------------------(_Ki_ Extra Attack): +12/+12/+12/+7 (1d8+ 5 (20/×3))
----------------------------------------------------------+14/+14/+14/+9 (1d8+ 7 (20/×3) +2d6 vs Evil Outsiders)
--------------------------------------------(Deadly Aim):-----+10/+10/+5 (1d8+11 (20/×3))
--------------------------------------------------------------+12/+12/+7 (1d8+13 (20/×3) +2d6 vs Evil Outsiders)
---------------------------------------(_Ki_ + Deadly Aim): +10/+10/+10/+5 (1d8+11 (20/×3))
----------------------------------------------------------+12/+12/+12/+7 (1d8+13 (20/×3) +2d6 vs Evil Outsiders)
------------------------------------------*Unarmed Strike:*------------ +6 (1d8+ 2 (20/×2))
--------------------------------------------------*Dagger:*------------ +6 (1d4+ 2 (19/×2))

*Weapon in Hand:* Raivo

*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 22, Cha 10

*Condition:* None
[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock='Keva Earns the Righteous Medal of Valor]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (May 31, 2014)

[sblock=Jack Randlay]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Fighter/Champion
Level: 6/1
Alignment: Lawful Good
Languages: Abyssal, Common (Taldane)
Deity: Iomedae[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 15 (17)
DEX: 18
CON: 14
INT: 12
WIS: 9
CHA: 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 68 = [6d10=45] + 12 (CON) + 5 (misc) + 6 (favored class)
AC: 21 = 10 + 9 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 19 = 10 + 9 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +6/+1 = +6 (fighter)
CMB: +9 = +3 (STR) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 23 = 10 + 3 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +7 = +5 (base) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: +6 = +2 (base) + 4 (DEX)
Will: +1 = +2 (base) - 1 (WILL) (+ 2 vs charm and compulsion)
Speed: 20 ft. 
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: N/A
Spell Failure: N/A[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
+1 Evil Outsider Bane RHC (ranged): +13/+8 = +6 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (feat) + 2 (misc)/ DMG = 1d10+4(P), CRIT 19-20x2, RNG 120 ft
- vs. Evil Outsiders: +15/+10 = +6 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (feat) + 4 (misc)/ DMG = 1d10+2d6+6(P), CRIT 19-20x2, RNG 120 ft
MW Dagger (melee): +10/+5 = +6 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 0 (feat) + 1 (misc)/ DMG = 1d4+3(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Dex, Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill Point/Level[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Proficient with all Simple and Martial Weapons, and all Armour and Shields
Bravery +2, Armour Training 1, Weapon Training 1 (Crossbows)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mythic Path Features]
Hard to Kill, Mythic Power 5/day, Surge +1d6
Champion's Strike (Distant Barrage), Armour Master 1
+5 HP, +2 Perception[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Bonus Human- Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Repeating Heavy Crossbow)
Bonus Fighter 1st- Weapon Focus (RHC)
1st lvl- Rapid Reload
Bonus Fighter 2nd- Point Blank Shot
3rd lvl- Precise Shot
Bonus Fighter 4th- Weapon Specialation (RHC)
5th lvl- Rapid Shot
Bonus Fighter 6th- Crossbow Mastery
Champion 1st- Mythic Rapid Shot

Traits:
a) Child of the Crusade
b) Armour Expert
c) Focused Disciple[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 24 = [2 (class) + 01 (INT)] x 06 (LvL) + 06 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 6 
ACP: -3

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+01 =  Acrobatics          +04    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+01 =  Appraise            +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Bluff               +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               +03    +00   +0  +00   -3   STR
+10 =  Craft: Armour       +01    +06   +3  +00        INT
+10 =  Craft: Weapons      +01    +06   +3  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +04    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+00 =  Disguise            +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+01 =  Escape Artist       +04    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+01 =  Fly                 +04    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-01 =  Heal                -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Intimidate          +00    +06   +3  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion^      +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+10 =  Perception          -01    +06   +3  +02        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+01 =  Ride                +04    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
-01 =  Sense Motive        -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +04    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Stealth             +04    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
-01 =  Survival            -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +03    +00   +0  +00   -3   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost        Weight
Soldier's Uniform                  -      5 lbs.
MW Full Plate                    550 gp  50 lbs.
Belt of Giant Strenght +2       4000 gp   1 lb.
Masterwork Dagger             100.67 gp   1 lb.
RHC Efficient Quiver            1800 gp   2 lbs.
- +1 Evil Outsider Bane RHC  8233.33 gp  12 lbs.
  - Loaded Cold Iron Clip        6.7 sp   1 lb.
- 15 RHC CI Clip                  10 gp  15 lbs.  
2 Bandoliers                       1 gp   -
- 4 RHC CI Clips                2.67 gp   4 lbs.  
Masterwork Backpack               50 gp   4 lbs.
- Ioun Torch                      75 gp   -
- Soul Soap                      200 gp   2 lbs.
- Traveller's Any-Tool           250 gp   2 lbs.
- Bedroll                          1 sp   5 lbs.
- Flint & Steel                    1 gp   -
- Gold Holy Symbol of Iomedae    100 gp   1 lb.
Waterskin                          1 gp   4 lbs.

Total weight carried: ~83 lbs. (~96 lbs. w/ RHC in hand)
```
Treasure: 60 pp, 24 gp, 5 sp, 6 cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 100
medium- 200
heavy- 300 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 31
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 202 lbs.
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color: Not Quite Pale
Appearance: Rugged
Demeanor: Pleasantly Rough[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]The first Randlay to join the Mendevian Crusades was not, at the time, a Randlay at all. Jack's grandmother, Jezelle Kerrvan of Galt, was engaged but not wed to Calros Randlay, a some-time merchant and minor state official. Jezelle was a fearsome and indomitable woman, possessed with strength and skill in combat as well as the sense of conscience and duty required to volunteer for a war one would likely not come back from in a far off land. But survive she did, helping to hold the line against the demon armies as the ward stones were being constructed. After the Second Crusade came to an end she returned home to Galt to find that Calros had never lost faith with her in those long intervening years. So they settled down (relatively speaking, for one just as Jezelle) and began a family.

By the time the Third Crusade had begun the Randlay elders had left Galt with their family, sensing the coming political storm, and found a new home in Eastern Mendev on the shores of the Lake of Mists and Veils. Calros contacts from office had afforded him the foresight to see what was headed their way in Galt, but by this time Jezelle had not been a crusader for a good many years and thus was not in the know of how they had left a land on the brink of figurative witch hunts for a land with actual witch hunts. Those were some rough years for the Randlay family, as Jezelle and her older daughter both at times came under scrutiny, but they endured.  

Jack Randlay was born during the period between the Third and Fourth Crusades to Jarot Randlay and his wife Olevia. Jarot was the third son of Jezelle and Calros, their fourth child overall, and had grown up having to fight a little bit harder to be heard. When the Fourth Crusade was called, Jarot was the first of his many siblings to enlist. Jack was twelve at the time, plenty old enough to understand the necessity of his father leaving. But he was still very unhappy to see his father go.

Jarot Randlay was a brave warrior, taking after his mother in this regard perhaps more than any of his other siblings. In two years of fighting he distinguished himself several times on the battlefield, earning a solid reputation. But his bravery would end up costing him his life, though not without good cause. A particularly deadly vrock by the name of Vorimeraak had been carving a bloody swath through the ranks of the crusaders for years, and as such became a priority target for defeat in battle. When notice went out that a squad was being assembled to deal with her, Jarot volunteered. Setting back out to the front, they soon found an opportunity to confront the vrock during a particularly brutal battle. Jack's father led his men into combat, but Vorimeraak summoned reinforcements and the tide of battle quickly turned against the crusader hit squad. His comrades falling into disarray under the demons onslaught, Jarot made the heroic decision to engage the vrock in single combat, fighting ferociously to pin her down while his comrades regrouped and fought a retreating action. The decision would cost him his life, as he would succumb to Vorimeraak's scythe like claws, but the wounds he inflicted were nearly as grievous and the vrock was forced to retreat herself rather than pursue the other crusaders.

No matter how heroic the sacrifice however, losing a father can be a crushing blow to a boy. For years afterward Jack was plagued by nightmares of Vorimeraak, and while these caused him fear in no small amount, his hatred of the vrock only grew with each passing night. And unfortunately, without his father's income, Jack was not able to begin training for the day when he might have his revenge. His aunts and uncles, several of whom survived the Crusade, made sure that he was looked after. But now seemingly destined for an ordinary trade, it would be a long time before he could afford to outfit himself for war.

But them something happened; the second most defining thing in Jack Randlay's life. Now fifteen, Jack was in the midst of one of his nightmares. He was on a rocky bluff looking over a terrible battle between ragged crusaders and a demon army. The crusaders were clearly overmatched, being cut down at an alarming rate. Here and there a crusader would momentarily appear to have his fathers face, or a demon would suddenly look like what he imagined his nemesis Vorimeraak appeared as. Suddenly though on a ridge a short distance away a figure appeared, dressed in bulky armour that looked at least as heavy as any knight's and carrying what appeared to be a huge crossbow - without the bow. The figure waved his arm forward and just then a whole phalanx of like soldiers crested the hill. The first silently yelled, "Fall back!" to the beleaguered crusaders below, who seemed to hear him even without sound. The crusaders began to retreat towards the ridge, and that it was when it happened: the mysterious soldiers raised their weapons and opened fire on the advancing horde. It may have been just a dream, but Jack could swear he had never seen arrow fire quite like this. The bulky soldiers fired projectile after projectile without pausing to reload. Demons were falling fast, and then the original force of crusaders rallied and reformed ranks at the base of the ridge. The demons advanced and their own artillery began focusing on the strange soldiers, some of whom fell under the return fire. But as demons clashed with crusaders below, the other men, like something out of a tale from Numeria, continued to rain fire down upon their foes. A fast moving force of the demons flanked the ridge and charged up to tear apart the soldiers, but the purpose of their heavy armour came clearly into play as the drew knives and engaged in melee. 

The dream ended abruptly as Jack was woken for breakfast, but the impression left upon him would last a lifetime. Jack Randlay would become like those warriors with their counter-intuitively matched armaments, he would master a new style of fighting. Before that night he had never expressed an interest in working with a hammer and anvil, but as the reality of the incredible cost of outfitting himself such sunk in he realized he would have to be able to forge his specialized gear himself. In his fevered imagination he could already see himself holding a completed repeating crossbow in his hands, and immediately he dropped what he had been learned to newly apprentice to a smith.  

Owing to the skills he had come to late and the vast sums of money his plan would require, the end of the Fourth Crusade came and went before Jack was ready to enlist. But Crusade or not Crusade Jack Randlay was not to be stopped. He was in Kenabres the night before his enlistment in the army. The night everything went deep South. For a man eager to see real combat to test out his theories, opportunity was had come to knock. Hard.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 7
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2014)

*Banaq, Elf Sorcerer*

[sblock=Banaq - Elf Sorcerer L6 - Archmage T1]
Banaq [means roughly 'Can't Get Right']
Elf, N/G,  Favored Class – Sorcerer
Sorcerer L6 [Arcane Bloodline] | Archmage T1
15,000 XP [fast]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S12 (2pts)
D12 (2pts)+2=14
C14 (5pts)-2=12
I12 (2 pts)+2=14   
W12 (2 pts) 
C15 (7 pts=15) +1 L4
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores:
S12 +1
D14 +2  – Initiative: +2+2[trait]=+4
C12 +1
I14 +2  Languages:  Elvish, Common, Draconic, Celestial
W11 +0
C16  (18 w/ item) +3 (+4)

Traits:  
1. Riftwarden Orphan [Campaign Trait] +2 on Concentration checks
2. Resilient [+1 on Fort saves] 
3. Reactionary [+2 on Initiative]

BAB:  +3

AC: 14 [10+2(dex)+2(BondedAmulet)], 18 w/ mage armor, 22 w/ MA+Shield
HP: 42 [6+1+1]+[4+1+1]+[4+1+1]+[4+1+1]+[4+1+1]+[4+1+1]+[3+1]
42-9=33+8=41-19=22+5=27

SAVES:
Fort +3
Ref: +4
Will: +5
+2 to save vs. Enchantment effects
Immune to magical _sleep_ effects
+2 Caster level checks to overcome magic resis.
+2 on saves vs. insanity, confusion, charm (stacks with racial bonus), or possession

SKILLS 2+2=4 pts /Level, 24 @ L6
Bluff 1 rank +4 Cha+3 CS = +8
Disguise 1 rank +4 Cha +3 CS = +8
Knowledge (Arcana) 6 ranks +2 Int +3 CS = +11
Knowledge (Planes – class skill) 3 rank + 2 Int +3 CS = +8
Perception 2 ranks +2 racial +0 Wis =+4
Spellcraft 5 ranks +2 Int +3 CS =+10 [+2 racial bonus to id prop of magic items=+12 total]
Use Magic Device 6 ranks +4 Cha +3 CS = +13

Weapon Proficiencies (mostly racial)
Longbow
Composite Longbow
Longsword
Rapier
Shortbow
Composite Shortbow
All Simple Weapons

FEATS
Eschew Materials [Sorcerer bonus feat]
Arcane Strike [swft action for +1 to all wpn dam/5 caster lvls (+2@L6) and wpns considered magical]
Point Blank Shot [+1 att & dam if target w/in 30 feet]
Weapon focus, Composite Longbow [for his M/W, mighty weapon:  Att=+3[BAB]+2[DEX]+1[WF]+1M/W=+7,+8 if targ <30ft, Dam=1d8+2, +3<30ft]

MYTHIC
Feat:  Extra Mythic Power (+1)
Hard to Kill
Mythic Power per day = 5+1+2 = 8 [expended: 3 ]
Surge +1d6 to roll just made [cost: 1 use of mythic power]
Mythic HP: 3
T1 Archmage Arcana:  Arcane Surge [cost: 1 MP, swift action to cast one spell without using spell slot]
[non-mythic targets roll save twice and use the worse roll, and if SR I roll twice and take the higher]]
T1 Path Ability:  Extra Mythic Power (+2 MP uses for 8 total) [Universal Path Ability, p. 50]

SORCERER BLOODLINE POWERS [ARCANE]
Class Skill: Knowledge (Planes)
Bonus Spells: Identify, Invisibility
Arcane Bond (Item):  Amulet [Natural Armor, +2, –4,000 gp crafting cost, spell stored:  Invisibility]

SPELLS [known at L6: 7/4/2/1][Per day at L6: L0 – At Will, L1:7 [_1_], L2:6 [_2_], L3:4[_1_]]
[spell DC=10+4+SL]

L0, DC 14
Dancing Lights - 0
Detect Magic – 0
Light - 0
Mending - 0
Message - 0
Mage Hand – 0
Read Magic - 0

L1, DC 15
Burning Hands – 1 [15 ft. cone a/e, 5d4 damage, Ref save halves]
Identify [bloodline spell, 3rd] – 1 [+10 on spellcraft checks to id magic items, d. 3rounds/level]
Mage Armor – 1 [Conj., +4 armor bonus to AC, d. 1hr/level]
Magic Missile – 1 [3 missiles @ L6, 1d4+1 each]
Shield - 1 [Abj. +4 AC bonus, blocks magic missiles, stacks with mage armor, d. 1min/level]

L2, DC 16
Mirror Image - 2
Summon Monster II – 2
Invisibility [bloodline spell, 5th] – 2 [d. 1 min./level]

L3, DC 17
Lightning Bolt [6d6 damage]

PP
GP  975
SP  143
CP   42

EQUIPMENT 
Sorcerer's Bonded Item (Amulet – see above) [4,000gp]
Headband of Alluring Charisma, +2 [4,000 gp]
Ring of Feather Falling [2,200gp]
Mighty [+1 Str] Composite Longbow +1 [2,500 gp.,  Att +7, +8<30Ft, Dam 1d8+2(+3<30Ft)]
Quiver, 40 [39] cold iron arrows [4 gp]
Masterwork Cold Iron Dagger [+1 attack only] [317 gp, Att +3BAB+1Str+1MW=+5, Dam 1d4+1Str +2Feat=1d4+3]
Masterwork Cold Iron Longsword [+1 attack only] [330 gp, Att.+3BAB+1Str+1MW=+5, Dam 1d8+1 Str +2 Feat=1d8+3]
Wand of Color Spray [10 charges, CL1] [150gp]
Wand of Magic Missile [10 charges, CL 5, 3 missiles per charge][750 gp]
Potion, Cure Lt. Wnds x8 -1 used (CL 1, 1d8+1 hp cured) [clear pink liquid][@50gp ea, 400gp]
Potion, Cure Mod Wnds x2 (CL 3, 2d8+3 hp cured) [effervescent brownish liquid][@300gp ea, 600gp]

Extra Gear for Expedition:
2 mules
1 lt. horse, combat trained
riding saddle & tack + 2 pack saddles
Saddlebags
8 waterskins
8 weeks' rations
8 weeks' grain for animals
300 feet of hemp rope
150 feet silk rope
Large Tent (paid 3 X book price)
20 large sacks
quiver of cold iron arrows [40]
Masterwork longsword
Total for extra gear=575 gp, 2 sp, 8 cp [already deducted from funds]

History:  Banaq is not your typical Elf.  His name means, essentially, 'Can't Get Right' in Elvish.  Orphaned as an infant in an attack by orcs, Banaq was given his name by other Elves who found him, and then he was adopted by the Human ambassador to his village who was one of very few survivors of the attack.  His adoptive father instilled in Banaq a great appreciation for social interaction as well as Elvish art, literature, culture, and language.  He was raised in a home where Elvish was spoken almost exclusively, so he considers it his native tongue even though he was taught it by Humans instead of Elves.  Banaq's study of Elvish culture sparked his great interest in magic, but he did not have the overwhelming intellectual aptitude that he would have wished in order for him to pursue wizardly studies.  He made do by apprenticing himself to a Half-Elf Sorcerer.  He did receive the usual Elvish instruction in swordplay, however.   Banaq once fell under the _Fear_ effect of a _Dretch_ demon that he was battling just after the Worldwound opened.  He suffered the _fear_ only briefly before Sir Sheldon DeBir, his Paladin ally, rallied him back into the fight.  Banaq, upset over his slip, smote the _Dretch_ down with one mighty blow. 

MEDALS AWARDED FOR GALLANTRY IN WAR AGAINST THE WORLDWOUND:
Awarded the Righteous Medal of Clarity for gathering intelligence about the Worldwound and delivering it to the Crusaders. [+2 sacred bonus on saves vs. insanity or confusion effects.]
Awarded the Righteous Medal of Spirit after feeling the _Fear_ effect of a _Dretch_ demon before being rallied by Sir Sheldon DeBir, Paladin companion. [+2 sacred bonus vs. Charm and possession.]

[/sblock]

*Description of Banaq:*
Banaq looks quite youthful, as most elves do, but his shoulder-length hair is snow white, whether from mere genetics or a shock received in his formative years is a matter for speculation.  The comfortably fitting elvish garb that he customarily wears is made from a light and supple, yet strong and warm fabric said to be woven from the webs of great spiders, or perhaps an even more exotic source.  These garments are of a greenish-blue hue, with a coppery sheen visible in certain light.  Banaq wears a tunic, leggings, and a cloak all made of this substance.  He also customarily wears a veil or mask over the lower part of his face, as both a guard against unwanted familiarity and a sign of mourning for his family who are presumed lost.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2014)

​ Sir Sheldon deBir - Paladinus Potens
lawful good human paladin 6 / champion 1
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-heroes/champion


```
initiative: +1; Perception: +7;  detect evil: 60 feet
Mythic power: 5/5
Lang: common, infernal

Age: 16 years old; 5' 9"; 145 lbs or 175.26 cm.; 65.9 Kg

Diety: Iomadae

[B]STR[/B]   14 +2  3 pts
[B]DEX[/B]   12 +1  2 pts
[B]CON[/B]   14 +2  5 pts
[B]INT[/B]   12 +1  2 pts
WIS   13 +1  3 pts
[B]CHA[/B]   16 +3  5 pts

[B]HUMAN ADJ[/B]  cha +2
[B]LEVEL 4 ADJ[/B]  str +1

[U]Champion's strike[/U]: Sudden attack [ex]
[U]Champion's Path[/U]: Mythic smite [su]
[B]Bonus Hit Points[/B]: Whenever you gain a champion tier, you gain 5 bonus hit points. These hit points 
stack with themselves, and don't affect your overall Hit Dice or other statistics.

[sblock]
[U]Champion's strike[/U]: Sudden attack [ex]

As a swift action, you can expend one use of mythic power to make a melee attack at 
your highest attack bonus.  This is in addition to any other attacks you make this 
round. When  making a sudden attack, you roll twice and take the better result,  
adding your tier to the attack roll. [+1]
Damage from this attack bypasses all damage reduction.

[U]Champion's Path[/U]: Mythic smite [su]

As a free action, you can expend one use of mythic power to regain one use of your 
smite evil ability. 
For the rest of your turn, your successful attacks against evil 
creatures bypass all damage reduction. You must have the smite evil class feature 
to select this ability.
[/sblock]

[B]DEFENSE:[/B]
Hit Points: 5+5+10+7*5+1*6+2*6  =  73

                 Armor       max
[U]Armor            bonus Magic dex  ACP speed Weight type[/U]
Breast plate      +6   +1    +3   -3   20   30    Medium 
+1  hvy shld      +3*  +1    --   -1   --    7.5   [1170] sv [850]
*shield focus

AC        22
TOUCH     15
FLATFOOT  21 

[B]SAVES[/B]   base  abil  misc  total
Fort     +5    +2    +6  = +13 *
Reflex   +2    +1    +4  = +7 *
Will     +5    +1    +4  = +10 * [also: +4 vs fear]
MISC: CLOAK +1; Divine grace +3; smile of Iomadea on fort +2
* trait: +1 for 1 round, 1/day not included

[B]OFFENSE:[/B]
[U]BAB:[/U] +6/+1; [U]MELEE:[/U] +8/+3; [U]RANGED:[/U] +7/+2; [U]CMB:[/U] +8; [U]CMD:[/U] 19 [vs demons: CMB +10 CMD 21]

[U]WEAPON            ATT  DAM       CRIT     RNG  TYPE  NOTES[/U]
LONGSWORD +1      +10  1d8+3     19-20/*2 ---   s [U]wpn focus[/U]; 
    Bonded weapon +11  1d8+4     19-20/*2 ---   s [U]dur. 1min/ pal lvl[/U] Can + pwr att / demon bane
    Demon bane    +12  1d8+2d6+5 19-20/*2 ---   s
    power att      +8  1d8+7     19-21/*2 ---   s 
    Demon bane    +10  1d8+1d6+9 19-20/*2 ---   s w/ [U]power attack[/U]
Morning star       +8  1d8+2       * 2    ---   b/p  cold iron
Dagger             +8  1d4       19-20/*2  10   p/s  cold iron

[B]TRAITS[/B]:
Demon Smiter - [COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/combat-traits/demon-smiter-combat[/COLOR]
Once per day when fighting demons, you gain a +4 trait bonus on a single attack roll.

Blessed -[URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/faith-traits/blessed"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/faith-traits/blessed[/COLOR][/URL]
Once per day as a swift action, you gain a +1 trait bonus on all saving throws for 1 round.

Stolen Fury - 
[sblock]
You were forced to take part in a demonic ritual as a youth after having been 
captured by cultists. Whatever the ritual’s purpose may have been, it didn’t work out 
the way your captors envisioned—rather than corrupting your soul, you absorbed the 
ritual’s energy and made it your own before you escaped to safety. Ever since, you’ve 
been haunted by strange nightmares about the ritual, and have long felt that the 
energies it bathed you in have changed you. 

Recently, those energies have changed — it’s as if you’ve finally managed to come to 
terms with your past and have turned the ritual’s aftereffects to your advantage, 
following the old adage of what doesn’t kill you makes you stronger. You’ve been  
unable to learn more about the ritual or what it was for, but the question lingers in 
the back of your head to this day. 
This nagging has instilled in you a fury against demonkind.

Today, when you face demons in combat, those energies bolster your fury, [B][I][U]granting 
you a +2 trait bonus on all combat maneuver checks against demons[/U][/I][/B]. 
A[U][I]ssociated Mythic  Path[/I][/U]: Champion. Multiple Characters: You and any other PC 
who takes this trait were all part of the same ritual, and it was only by working 
together that you managed to escape —further, the support of your fellow ritual 
survivors has played a key role in your coming to terms with it, and you retain 
a close bond

The PC gains a +2 trait bonus on Fortitude  saves. By expending one use  of mythic 
power as a swift action, she can  ignore a single demon's  damage reduction for 1
minute, and increases the  critical multiplier of  any weapon she wields against
that demon by 1.

You may add a permanent +2 untyped bonus to the skill of your choice.

* You may add 5 permanent hit points to your total.

[/sblock]

[B]FEATS:[/B]
human: Weapon Focus - +1 att
  [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/weapon-focus-combat---final"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/weapon-focus-combat---final[/COLOR][/URL]
level 1: Shield Focus - [SIZE=3]Increase the AC bonus granted by any shield you are using by 1.[/SIZE]
 [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/shield-focus-combat---final"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/shield-focus-combat---final[/COLOR][/URL]
level 3: Power Attack - -2 ATT GIVES +4 DAM
  [COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/power-attack-combat---final[/COLOR]
level 5: Saving Shield - give +2 shield bonus to adjascent ally's a/c
 [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/saving-shield-combat"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/saving-shield-combat[/COLOR][/URL]
mythic 1: Shield Focus [mythic] bonus+enchantment to touch; plus more
  [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/shield-focus-mythic"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/shield-focus-mythic[/COLOR][/URL]
[sblock]
Add your shield bonus and your shield's enhancement bonus to your touch AC. 
As an immediate action, you can expend one use of mythic power to add your shield 
bonus and your shield's enhancement bonus on a Fortitude or Reflex save just 
before you roll it.
[/sblock]

possibles: 
weapon focus [mythic][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/weapon-focus-mythic"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/weapon-focus-mythic[/COLOR][/URL]
Mythic Martial Wpn prof [Mythic]
 [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/mythic-martial-weapon-proficiency-mythic"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/mythic-martial-weapon-proficiency-mythic[/COLOR][/URL]


[B]
SKILLS:[/B]   {2+1 [RACE]+1 [INT] } * 6 = 24

[B][U]SKILL                     RANKS  CS  ABIL  MISC  TOTAL[/U][/B]
Craft (Int)                1     +3   +1   ---   +5
     siege weapons
Diplomacy (Cha)            4     +3   +3   ---   +10
Handle Animal (Cha)        1     +3   +3   ---   +7
Heal (Wis)                 1     +3   +1   ---   +5
Knowledge (Engin) (Int)    1     ---  +1   ---   +2
Knowledge (nobility) (Int) 3     +3   +1   ---   +7
Knowledge (religion) (Int) 3     +3   +1   ---   +7
Perception( wis)           4     ---  +1    +2   +7 untyped from diety
Profession (Wis)           1     +3   +1   ---   +5
     Soldier
Ride (Dex)                 1     +3   +1   ---   +1 acp -4
Sense Motive (Wis)         3     +3   +1   ---   +7
Spellcraft (Int)           1     +3   +1   ---   +5

[B]FEATURES:[/B]
  [B]RACE[/B] [Human]

  [B]CLASS[/B] [Paladin]
    [B]Aura of Good [ex][/B] [COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Aura-of-Good-Ex-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Aura-of-Good-Ex-[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Detect evil [sp][/B] [COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Detect-Evil-Sp-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Detect-Evil-Sp-[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Smite Evil [su ][/B] 2/day[COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Smite-Evil-Su-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Smite-Evil-Su-[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Divine Grace [su][/B] [COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Divine-Grace-Su-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Divine-Grace-Su-[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Lay on Hands [su] [/B]3d6; 6/dayused 4[COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Lay-On-Hands-Su-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Lay-On-Hands-Su-[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Aura of Courage [su][/B] [COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Aura-of-Courage-Su-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Aura-of-Courage-Su-[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Divine Health [ex][/B] [COLOR=#ff0000]
[/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Divine-Health-Ex-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Divine-Health-Ex-[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Mercy [su] [/B][COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Mercy-Su-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Mercy-Su-[/COLOR][/URL]
- - level 3: Shaken -[URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/gamemastering/conditions#TOC-Shaken"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/gamemastering/conditions#TOC-Shaken[/COLOR][/URL]
- - level 6: Dazed - [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/gamemastering/conditions#TOC-Dazed"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/gamemastering/conditions#TOC-Dazed[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Channel Positive Energry [su] [/B]uses 2 lay on hands[COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Channel-Positive-Energy-Su-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Channel-Positive-Energy-Su-[/COLOR][/URL]
    [B]Divine bond [sp] [/B][weapon][COLOR=#ff0000]
- [/COLOR][URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Divine-Bond-Sp-"][COLOR=#ff0000]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/paladin#TOC-Divine-Bond-Sp-[/COLOR][/URL]

equipment: 16,000
Armor                1350 gp
  +1 Breastplate      
Shield               1170 gp
  +1 heavy steel shield    
Long Sword           8315 gp
  +1 demon bane [outsiders: demons] 
Morningstar            16 gp
  Cold iron
Dagger                  4 gp
  Cold iron
Cloak                1000 gp
  resistance +1
Muleback cords       1000 gp
[U]Handy Haversack      2000 gp[/U]
total:             14,855

field supplies:
Horse, heavy war-trained      300 gp [see lt riding horse, add simple advanced template] [URL="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/bestiary/monster-listings/animals/horse"]light riding horse[/URL]
Donkey, mule or ass           8 gp
pack saddle                   5 gp      15 lb
barding                       *4 price     *2 weight
bit/bridle                    2 gp     1 lb
feed                          5 cp/day     10 lb/day
military saddle              20 gp     30 lb   **
saddle bags                   4 gp     8 lb    capacity: 5 cubic ft./250 lb

**+2 circumstance bonus on Ride checks related to staying in the saddle.  If the rider is knocked unconscious while in a military saddle, he has a  75% chance to stay in the saddle.

SPELLCASTING

Caster Level: 3
DC 13 + spell level
orisons: 
level 1: [1+1]
devine favor, lessor restoration
level 2: [0+1]
.
```
Background:

He was called. From his childhood he was called to the faith, then he  heard a call to arms from the temple against the infadel cult that  threatened the crown-a cult of demon summoning culprits, quite possibly  the same ones who kidnapped him as a child. The actions of valor brought  to attention of the Queen The mighty works of the temple guards. They   were kept at her side until the Magno Incurso of demonic hoards. 

Once again he was called. Queen Galfrey personally put out a call to  many, And he answered from her own ranks. She actually expected at least  one of her personal guard to step up, He was it. To battle he ran!

note on medel earned:
   Banaq once fell under the _Fear_ effect of a _Dretch_ demon that he was battling just after the Worldwound opened.  He suffered the _fear_  only briefly before Sir Sheldon DeBir, his Paladin ally, rallied him  back into the fight.  Banaq, upset over his slip, smote the _Dretch_ down with one mighty blow.

Sir Sheldon is a human, just a normal everyday human. Except he has been  called by Iomadea to spread righteous acts through out the land. His  very presence has brought courage to the people who are very near to  him, and when you are battling dark forces from within the world wound  that is a good thing to have around. Such as what happened between Banaq  and he. Te courage is not his own though. He drew upon the courage give  him during his childhood when he and so very many others were held  captive for the purpose of being sacrificed. for it was the dwarvin monk  Keva taht was his courage then. This time Sheldon was able to pass on  that courage to Banaq.

Appearence: 

Tough, Squarejawed and shouldered. Battle scarrs on al of his exposed skin. He kind of resembles a Bull dog - and has an equivalant attitude. Pushy at times, but it is always  nowen it is for the best interestof the one being 'pushed'  He makes no qualms about not tolerating evil as he has had to exicute field justice to captured urepentant cultists of all races. He still waits for a follower of evil to actually wish to change, that mercy can be given.

he stands about 6' tall and has a lean frame [185 lbs]. Though not immensely strong, he can hold his own in any fight with his skill with arms. One look in his eyes show a bullheaded determination that is admired in any leader, but a haunting look lurks in the bck. when someon asks him about it he glances away and says nothing, but his glance always locks on *Vakeva Kiihko*  as a son would look to his father as a hero of his. Always.


Stolen Fury (Champion): The PC gains a +2 trait bonus on Fortitude  saves. By expending one use of mythic power as a swift action, she can  ignore a single demon's damage reduction for i minute, and increases the  critical multiplier of any weapon she wields against that demon by 1.

permanent +2 untyped bonus to the skill of your choice.

add 5 permanent hit points to your total.

..

Righteous medal of the spirit:

Sir Sheldon saw His team members as they moved in the dim shadowy light.  He tried to look into the umbral corners and cracks, but his eyes just  were not made for it. The under folk who lead them in the dark passages  beneath the city are adjusted to it. Suddenly it all changed, his eyes  saw in the black and white, but of the utmost clarity. He tried to look  about but he could no longer move his head. His pace and stance changed -  he could feel an overwhelming wrongness permeating his very being  reaching to his core. 

His hand reached for his sword and his body started walking toward the  lead of the under folk's scout, raising his arm he was about to strike  when a sudden burst of will caused him to utter a loud cry. He lowerd  his sword weakly as he looked to his travel companions. He had just been  possessed and was able to fight it off before he could tarnish his  morality.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 1, 2014)

*Denir*

Denir
[sblock]


Height  6’ 6”; Weight 240# ; Hair: Black ; Age  21; Patron Deity: Gorum
Sex: Male  Race: Human(Kellid)   Class: Warpriest/Mythic Hierophant   Level:6/M1
Alignment: Chaotic Good  Size: Medium   Type: Humanoid
Init  +5; Senses Perception +2
Languages : Common,  

AC  21, touch 10, flat-footed 21
HP   77 (HD: 8 +5d8@6 + 12 Con +6 Favored Class +6 Tribal Scars + 6 Toughness + 4 Hierophant + 5 DM Bonus) 
Fort +9 , Ref +3 , Will+8
Speed 30ft.
Melee +8
Ranged +3
Base Atk +4 (+6 with greatsword); CMB +8 ; CMD 18 
Special Actions
Combat gear: None

Abilities Str 18 (20), Dex 10, Con 14 , Int 10, Wis14, Cha 13
Combat Stats:
Greatsword:  +13/+8  (+6 BAB +5 Str +1 WF + 1Sword)/ 2d6 +8
	PA: +11/+6  (+6 BAB + 5 Str + 1 WF +1 Sword -2PA/) 2d6+17
Racial Traits: [sblock]
Ability Score Racial Traits: Human characters gain a +2 racial bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
•	Size: Humans are Medium creatures and thus receive no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
•	Base Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
•	Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Linguistics skill page for more information about these languages.
Feat and Skill Racial Traits
•	Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
•	Skills: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
[/sblock]
Class Abilities: [sblock]
Aura (Ex): A warpriest of a chaotic, evil, good, or lawful deity has a particularly powerful aura (as a cleric) corresponding to the deity’s alignment (see the detect evil spell for details).
Blessings: 6/day
Glory
Glorious Presence (minor): At 1st level, as a standard action you can touch an ally to grant it a glorious blessing. For 1 minute, the ally becomes mesmerizing to her opponents. This functions as sanctuary, except if the ally attacks, it only breaks this effect with respect to that opponent. This is a mind-affecting effect.
Destruction
Destructive Attacks (minor): At 1st level, as a standard action you can touch an ally to bless her with the power of destruction. For 1 minute, the ally gains a morale bonus to damage equal to half your level (minimum 1).
Focus Weapon: At 1st level, a warpriest receives Weapon Focus as a bonus feat (choosing any weapon, not just his deity’s favored weapon).

Orisons: Warpriests can prepare a number of orisons, or 0-level spells, each day, as noted on Table 1–13. These spells are cast as any other spell, but aren’t expended when cast and may be used again.

Sacred Weapon: BAB is WP level; +1 enchantment bonus  6 rounds/day
Spontaneous Casting: Cure spells
Fervor: 2d6 4/day [Heal other as Standard action. Heal self as Swift Action. Cast prepared spell on self as swift action with no somatic components or AoO]
Bonus Feats: 3rd, 6th, 9th, 12th, 15th, 18th Combat Feats Only
Channel Energy: 2d6, 2 uses of Fervor

 [/sblock]
Mythic Hierophant Abilities: Hard to Kill, Mythic Power 5/day, Surge +1d6
Divine Surge: Inspired Spell 
Path Abilities: Sustained by Faith : You require no food, water, or sleep. If you have abilities or class features that require rest before they can be regained, you can choose to regain them once per day by spending 1 hour in uninterrupted meditation. If you are 3rd tier or higher, you can expend one use of mythic power in order to also not need to breathe for 24 hours.

Feats : Tribal Scars (Bear Belt)(Human), Weapon Focus (Greatsword) (Class 1),  Toughness (Lvl 1), Power Attack (-2 to hit, +6 damage 2H or +4 damage 1H) (Class 3),  Intimidating Prowess (lvl 3), Improved Initiative (Lvl 5),  Cornugon Smash (Damage an opponent with Power Attack, make an immediate Intimidate check as a free action to attempt to demoralize). (Class 6)
Mythic Feats: Mythic Power Attack [When you use Power Attack, you gain a +3 bonus on melee damage rolls instead of +2. When your base attack bonus reaches +4 and every 4 points thereafter, the amount of bonus damage increases by +3 instead of +2. In addition, the bonus damage from this feat is doubled on a critical hit, before it's multiplied by the weapon's critical multiplier. You can expend one use of mythic power when you activate Power Attack to ignore the penalties on melee attack rolls and combat maneuver checks for 1 minute.]

Traits: Touched By Divinity (Campaign) [sblock]Touched by Divinity (Hierophant): The PC can select a second domain granted by his affiliated deity. He can use the 1st-level spells of both domains as spell-like abilities a number of times per day each equal to his mythic tier. By expending one use of mythic power, he may use any of these two domains' spells as a spell-like ability, but may only use spells of a level equal to or less than his mythic tier. 
Begin play with silver holy symbol,  Strength Domain, Destruction (Rage) 1st lvl spell 1/day as a spell-like ability: Enlarge Person 6 min or True Strike [/sblock]

Veteran of Battle [sblock] You gain a +1 trait bonus on initiative checks, and if you are able to act during a surprise round, you may draw a weapon (but not a potion or magic item) as a free action during that round.[/sblock]
Demon Slayer (Regional) [sblock] You gain a +2 trait bonus on weapon damage against demons, evil fey, and plants and animals corrupted by evil. [/sblock]

Skills 18 Skill Points  ACP-6
+4  Craft (Blacksmith) (1 rank + 0 Int + 3 CS)
+ 5 Diplomacy (1 rank +1 Cha +3 CS)
+ 6 Heal (1 rank + 2 Wis + 3 CS)
+17 Intimidate (6 rank +1 Cha + 3 CS + 2 Tribal Scars + 5 Intimidating Prowess)
+5 Kn (Religion) (2 rank +0 Int + 3 CS)
+2 Kn (Planes) (2 ranks +0 Int)
+6 Profession (Herdsman) (1 rank +2 Wis +3 CS)
+4 Ride (1 rank +0 Dex +3 CS)
+8 Sense Motive (1 rank +2 Wis +3 CS + 2 DM Bonus)
+4 Spellcraft (1 rank + 0 Int +3 CS)
+6 Survival (1 rank + 2 Wis +3 CS)
Spells
5/5/4
Spells Prepared:
0 level: Create Water, Detect Poison x2 , Light, Read Magic
1st level: Bless, Clarion Call, Comprehend Languages, Remove Fear, Swallow Your Fear, 
2nd level: Align Weapon, Bull’s Strength, Effortless Armor, Spear of Purity

Equipment:  215 gp
+2 Full Plate  5,650 gp
+1 Cold Iron Greatsword: Gorum-var (Gorum’s Arm)   4,400 gp
Belt of Giant Strength +2 4,000 gp
Cloak of Resistance +1 1,000 gp
Explorer’s outfit  (free)
Backpack MW 50 gp
3 potions Enlarge Person 150 gp
2 Heatstones 40 gp
200 ft silk rope  40 gp
4 flasks of Holy Water 100 gp
Silver Holy Symbol (Sword) 25 gp
2 packets of Troll Styptic 200 gp
10 Sunrods 20 gp
Masterwork Armor and Sword maintenance kit 55 gp
Background: [sblock] Far to the north, on the frigid plains of the Realm of the Mammoth Lords, Denir came to be called to the service of Gorum, The Iron Lord. Denir was a member of the Bear Pelt tribe and grew up near Tolguth. Denir saw both the giant mammoths on the open plain and the strange giant lizards that inhabited the valley near the walled village.  As a young boy Denir watched over the goats outside the village walls and brought them in every night. Until the ominous day when the horrors of the Worldwound spilled over into Tolguth. The demons came roaring over the hills, and Denir forgot his goats and made for the wall. He made it inside the village gates just before they were closed.  The goats may have at least slowed down the demons as they stopped to devour them. But as often happens the demons breached the wall. Demons were dying left and right under the weapons of the Kellid defenders, but still many demons were loose, chasing down people between the wood and hide homes. Denir was being chased by a slavering, fanged  monstrosity when he was cornered behind a wooden building. He was just 12, and not a warrior. He was a goat herder. Yet, for some reason he did not understand, his eye, his focus was drawn to a fallen warrior. That warrior was holding a large sword in his lifeless hand. The sword called to him, spoke to him, drew him in. He picked it up and felt the cold iron in his hands, felt the power in the iron, the power in the sword. He was no longer scared, no longer felt he needed to run, no longer wanted to. Even though the sword was bigger than he was and weighed  half as much as he did, if felt light in his hands. He felt another pair of hands within his hands, something powerful. Those hands, both pairs swung the sword and connected with the demon just as it was about to bite into him. The sword clove the beast in two. Denir stood there panting as the feeling of otherworldly hands left him. He looked down at the sword, on the guard was a symbol, a mountain with a sword sticking out of it.  The symbol of Gorum. When Denir emerged from the alley, with a bloody sword, dragging a demon head behind him it was clear he was no longer going to be a goat herder.
From then on Denir trained with the warriors. He held onto that sword he found and used it, even when it was still too big for him. He traveled by himself into the Tusk Mountains to find the original Temple of Gorum. He did not find the legendary temple, but he did find a temple. He spent a few years in the temple learning to wield the sword and give proper respect to Gorum. At times, Denir could feel the presence of Gorum through the sword. 
At age 18 he returned to Tolguth to take his warrior trials. He had grown into a tall, strong man, well deserving of the Bear Pelt clan. He passed the trials with ease, and was induced as a full warrior of the tribe. To symbolize his new status, the shaman took a bear’s paw, and using the sharp claws of the paw,  the shaman drew the claws across his chest twice, across his back twice and down each arm from shoulder to wrist. Denir stood and made no sign as the ritual was done. For the next month in the wounds from the scars, fresh ash and boiled sheep urine was rubbed into the scars. These caused the scars to be black as they healed up without getting any pus.
As a full warrior of the tribe he routinely patrolled near the Worldwound. He made sure that the demon incursions were minimized.  His constant exposure led to him being contaminated and corrupted  several times from the demonic emanations from the Worldwound. One time he even grew horns. He underwent several ritual purifications. They made the warrior trials look like riding a mammoth. The pain was severe. It only strengthened his resolve however.
Then one day a bad incursion had occurred. He was part of a war party chasing the demons down to prevent them from getting to Tolguth. The demons had kidnapped a family and were bringing them back for sacrifice or corruption. The party followed the demons as far as they could. The mammoths would not go into the Worldwound nor would the rest of the warriors. Denir shrugged and continued on. He had caught three of the demons and slew them and freeing three children who ran back to the war party. Denir ran after the last demon, a huge beast who was carrying the parents. Out of nowhere another demon appeared, summoned most likely. He carried a staff that glowed a sickly green. He swung it and connected with Denir. A flash of green light and then blackness. Denir awoke alarmed, but he was no longer in the Worldwound. Somehow he was Brevoy he discovered.  He has spent many months traveling back to his home of the other side of the Worldwound. While in Mendev, he fell in with some other travelers and found himself fighting against the forces of evil with them.  He still plans to return home. But for now, these people have become his friends, the only ones east of home. So he has stayed to help them finish what was started.
One time, the female sorcerer Meliara asked him why he was trying to stop the demons if his god encouraged battle. Denir answered “Yes, Gorum reveres  battle. But if the demons take over, they will destroy everything and there will be no more battle. They will lay waste to the land then leave. There will be no more battle. Demons have no honor, they only slaughter. Gorum celebrates battle, the skill of the sword, the bravery, the honor of facing a foe and defeating them. Gorum does not flee from a fight, but neither does he start them. Yes, worship of Gorum comes in the ringing of sword against sword. In combat, determined, combat, not the slaughter of innocents, in that there is true honor for Gorum.”
[/sblock]
Appearance: [sblock] Denir looks like many of his Kellid brethren. He is tall and muscular, his skin is a deep tan that all Kellids have. His black hair hangs about his face, through he sometimes wears a leather cord around his head to keep the hair out of his face. His arms, chest and back are covered with the scars of his ritual of manhood, deep raised scars cross his back and chest forming an “V”  on each side. Four long scars drag down each arm from shoulder to wrist. All three sets of scars meet at the shoulder. The scars appear as though a bear had mauled him, although all the scars are black against his brown skin. His dark eyes flash with a fierce light, either from his upbringing or his faith. His armor is a dull iron, battle worn, but extraordinarily functional. The Sword and Mountain of the Iron Lord is on the chest of his armor. 
Denir appears as  a grim, dour man. Until you get to know him. He has a streak of laughter in him, deeply hidden, but it comes out at times, with those he trusts as clan-worthy. Though when he is in battle, he does often smile for it is then that he serves The Iron Lord as best he can. Battle and Destruction for the Glory and Honor of Gorum.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 1, 2014)

Im sorry... what were the previous questions?



Fenris said:


> Ok, here is what I have for Denir. I am still waiting for answers to previous questions to finalize him, but you can start examining him.
> 
> Denir
> [sblock]
> ...


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 3, 2014)

Fenris,

I'm going over your character and inputting into Hero Lab and I'm sure you are aware you are lacking a few warpriest bonus feats and a mythic feat?



Fenris said:


> Denir
> [sblock]
> Height  6’ 6”; Weight 240# ; Hair: Black ; Age  21; Patron Deity: Gorum
> Sex: Male  Race: Human(Kellid)   Class: Warpriest/Mythic Hierophant   Level:6/M1
> ...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2014)

Mike L., Just wanted you to know all the data is in for Sir Shelden, My character sheet is just needing a bit more straightening on it.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 4, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> Fenris,
> 
> I'm going over your character and inputting into Hero Lab and I'm sure you are aware you are lacking a few warpriest bonus feats and a mythic feat?




Yes sir. I was awaiting your and Scotley's ruling on those. But I believe things are squared away and I will post a final version of Denir tonight and let you know the changes to look for.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 4, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> Fenris,
> 
> I'm going over your character and inputting into Hero Lab and I'm sure you are aware you are lacking a few warpriest bonus feats and a mythic feat?




Ok, Hero Lab away. Added my feats, and mythic feat. Picked spells (for the day prepared). I did tweak my magic items a bit.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 4, 2014)

[sblock=Isolde Lianne Faithborne : Cleric 6/Hierophant 1][sblock=]INFORMATION
      Name: Isolde Lianne Faithborne
      Race: Human
     Class: Cleric/Hierophant
     Level: 6/M1
 Alignment: Neutral Good
 Languages: Common
     Deity: Sarenrae
      Size: Medium
    Gender: Female
       Age: 22
    Height: 6-1"
    Weight: 185#
Hair Color: Blond
 Eye Color: Green
Skin Color: Tan

ABILITIES
STR 14 +2 [3 points, +1 4th level]
DEX 12 +1 [2 points]
CON 14 +2 [5 points]
INT 10 +0 [0 points]
WIS 16 +3 [5 points, +2 Race]
CHA 14 +2 [5 points]

COMBAT
        HP: 59 [6d8 + 12 CON, +4 Mythic, +5 DM]
        AC: 21 [10 base, +1 Dex, +7 Armor, +3 Shield]
        AC: 23 (channeled shield wall)
  AC Touch: 11 [10 base, +1 Dex]
Flatfooted: 20 [10 base, +7 Armor, +3 Shield]
      Init: +1 [1 Dex]
       CMB: +6 [4 BAB, +2 Str]
       CMD: 17 [10 base, +4 BAB, +2 Str, +1 Dex]
 Fortitude: +7 [5 Base, +2 Con]
    Reflex: +3 [2 Base, +1 Dex]
      Will: +8 [5 Base, +3 Wis]
     Speed: 30'

WEAPON
+1 Cold Iron Scimitar: Attack: +7 [4 BAB, +2 Str, +1 Magic]
                       Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 18-20; x2+2 fire, Type: S

RACIAL
 Abilities: +2 Wis
      Size: Medium
     Speed: 30'
   Favored: Cleric (+1 bonus on CL checks made to overcome the SR of outsiders/level)
   Skilled: +1 skill point
Bonus Feat: +1 feat

CLASS: Cleric
 Armor/Weapons: Light, Medium, Shield (-Tower) / simple, scimitar
          Aura: Good
Channel Energy: 3d6; 7/day; heal living or damage undead; 30 feet radius; Will save for half damage, DC 17
       Domains: Good, Healing

FEATS
Alignment Channel: Evil (human) - can choose to channel energy to heal/harm evil outsiders
Improved Channel (1st) - Add 2 to the DC of saving throws made to resist the effects of channel energy ability.
Extra Channel (3rd) - Can channel energy two additional times per day.
Channeled Shield Wall (5th) - As a swift action, can spend a use of channel energy to grant self and adjacent allies a +2 deflection bonus while using a shield for 6 minutes.

TRAITS
Flame of the Dawnflower (Sarenrae) - Whenever a critical hit with a scimitar is scored, deal 2 additional points of fire damage to the target.
Beacon of Faith - Once per day as a free action, may treat caster level as if it were 2 levels higher when using one of the granted powers of a domain or when casting one of the domain spells.
Touched by Divinity - Begin play with a silver holy symbol of Sarenrae for free. Gain Cure Light Wounds as a spell-like ability usable once per day (1d8+5)x1.5. Gain Protection from Evil as a spell-like ability usable once per day.

MYTHIC:
Mythic Feat:
Extra Mythic Power (Mythic) - Gain two extra uses of mythic power each day.
Hard to Kill (Ex) - Whenever below 0 hit points, automatically stabilize. Bleed damage causes hit point loss when below 0 hit points. In addition, don't die until your total number of negative hit points is 28 or more.
Mythic Power (Su): 7/day
Surge (Su): Can expend one use of mythic power to increase any d20 roll just made by rolling 1d6 and adding it to the result. Using this ability is an immediate action taken after the result of the original roll is revealed.
Divine Surge:
Recalled Blessing (Su): Can expend one use of mythic power to cast any one divine spell without expending a prepared spell or spell slot. This spell must be one prepared today. Can't apply metamagic feats to spell. If the spell requires a saving throw, non-mythic creatures roll twice and take the lower result. If the spell heals damage or requires an attempt at a caster level check to cure an affliction or remove a condition, roll twice and take the higher result.
Path Ability:
Faith's Reach (Su): Whenever a divine spell is cast with a range of touch, can instead cast the spell with a range of 30 feet. If the spell normally requires a melee touch attack, it instead requires a ranged touch attack.

SKILLS 18 [(2 base, +1 race) x 6 levels]:
Diplomacy +13 (6 ranks, +3 CS, +2 Cha, +2 DM)
Heal +12 (6 ranks, +3 CS, +3 Wis)
Sense Motice +12 (6 ranks, +3 CS, +3 Wis)

CARRYING CAPACITY
 Light:  58#
Medium: 116#
 Heavy: 175#

EQUIPMENT
Explorer's Outfit (0gp, 0#, worn)
+1 Cold Iron Scimitar (4330gp, 4#, belt)
+1 Mithral Breastplate (5200gp, 15#, worn)
+1 Mithral Heavy Steel Shield (2520gp, 7.5#, carried)
Silver Holy Symbol (0gp, 1#, neck)
Backpack (2gp, 2#, back)
Ioun Torch (75gp, 0#, backpack)
4 Wands of CLW (3000gp, 0#, backpack)
34 Scolls of CLW (850gp, 1#, backpack)
18 Days of Iron Rations (9gp, 18#, backpack)
2 Waterskins (2gp, 8#, backpack)
Total (15988gp, 56.5#, light)

FINANCES: 12 gp

DOMAINS:
Good:
Touch of Good (Sp): As a standard action, can touch a creature granting a sacred bonus of +3 on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for 1 round and can be used 6/day.
Domain Spells: 1st-protection from evil, 2nd-align weapon (good only), 3rd-magic circle against evil
Healing:
Rebuke Death (Sp): As a standard action, can touch a living creature below 0 hit points, healing it for 1d4+3 points of damage and can be used 6.day.
Healer's Blessing (Su): All cure spells are treated as if they were empowered,  increasing the amount of damage healed by half (+50%). This does not apply to damage dealt to undead with a cure spell. This does not stack with the Empower Spell metamagic feat.
Domain Spells: 1st-CLW, 2nd-CMW, 3rd-CSW

SPELLS (* denotes domain spell)
Orisons: Detect Poison, Purify Food and Drink, Spark, Stabilize
1st Level: Bless, Divine Favor, Remove Sickness, Shield of Faith, Protection from Evil*
2nd Level: Delay Poison, Grace, Communal Protection from Evil, Lesser Restoration, Align Weapon (good)*
3rd Level: Create Food and Water, Prayer, Remove Disease, Magic Circle against Evil*[/sblock][sblock=]INFORMATION
Name: Isolde Lianne Faithborne
Race: Human; Class: Cleric; Level: 6
AL: Neutral Good; Deity: Sarenrae
Size: M; Gender: F; Age: 22
Ht/Wt: 6-1"/185#
Hair/Eye/Skin: Blond/Green/Tan
Lang: Common

ABILITIES
STR 14; DEX 12; CON 14; INT 10; WIS 16; CHA 14

COMBAT
HP: 54; AC: 21 (23); T: 11; FF: 20
Init: +1; CMB: +6; CMD: 17
Fort: +7; Ref: +3; Will: +8
Spd: 30'

WEAPON:
+1 Cold Iron Scimitar: Attack: +7; Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 18-20; x2+2 fire, Type: S

SKILLS: Acrobatics +0, Appraise +0, Bluff +2, Climb +1, Craft +0, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +2, Escape Artist +0, Fly +0, Heal +12, Intimidate +2, Perception +3, Perform +2, Ride +0, Sense Motice +12, Stealth +0, Survival +3, Swim +1

EQUIPMENT: Explorer's Outfit, +1 Cold Iron Scimitar, +1 Mithral Breastplate, +1 Mithral Heavy Steel Shield, Silver Holy Symbol, Backpack, Ioun Torch, 4 Wands of CLW, 34 Scrolls of CLW, 18 Days of Iron Rations, 2 Waterskins, 12 gp.

SPELLS (* denotes domain spell)
Orisons: Detect Poison, Purify Food and Drink, Spark, Stabilize
1st Level: Bless, Divine Favor, Remove Sickness, Shield of Faith, Protection from Evil*
2nd Level: Delay Poison, Grace, Communal Protection from Evil, Lesser Restoration, Align Weapon (good)*
3rd Level: Create Food and Water, Prayer, Remove Disease, Magic Circle against Evil*

SPECIAL:

Aura: A particularly powerful aura of good.

Mythic Power (Su): 7/day

Overcome Spell Resistance: 1d20+12

Beacon of Faith: Once per day as a free action, may treat caster level as if it were 2 levels higher when using one of the granted powers of a domain or when casting one of the domain spells.

Touched by Divinity: Gain CLW as a spell-like ability usable once per day (1d8+5)x1.5. Gain Protection from Evil as a spell-like ability usable once per day.

Channel Energy: 3d6; 7/day; 30 feet radius; Will save for half damage, DC 17; heal living , damage undead, heal evil outsiders, damage evil outsiders, +2 shield deflection bonus for 6 minutes for cleric and adjacent allies

Hard to Kill (Ex): Whenever below 0 hit points, automatically stabilize. Bleed damage causes hit point loss when below 0 hit points. In addition, don't die until your total number of negative hit points is 28 or more.

Mythic Surge (Su): Can expend one use of mythic power to increase any d20 roll just made by rolling 1d6 and adding it to the result. Using this ability is an immediate action taken after the result of the original roll is revealed.

Recalled Blessing (Su): Can expend one use of mythic power to cast any one divine spell without expending a prepared spell or spell slot. This spell must be one prepared today. Can't apply metamagic feats to spell. If the spell requires a saving throw, non-mythic creatures roll twice and take the lower result. If the spell heals damage or requires an attempt at a caster level check to cure an affliction or remove a condition, roll twice and take the higher result.

Faith's Reach (Su): Whenever a divine spell is cast with a range of touch, can instead cast the spell with a range of 30 feet. If the spell normally requires a melee touch attack, it instead requires a ranged touch attack.

Touch of Good (Sp): As a standard action, can touch a creature granting a sacred bonus of +3 on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for 1 round and can be used 6/day.

Rebuke Death (Sp): As a standard action, can touch a living creature below 0 hit points, healing it for 1d4+3 points of damage and can be used 6/day.

Healer's Blessing (Su): All cure spells are treated as if they were empowered,  increasing the amount of damage healed by half (+50%). This does not apply to damage dealt to undead with a cure spell. This does not stack with the Empower Spell metamagic feat.[/sblock][sblock=Background]About 22 years ago the priests of Sarenrae in the port city of Absalom received a 'gift' on the temple's doorstep. A baby girl had been left by an anonymous 'donor'. She was but hours old. The baby's arrival had been foretold by a small group of priests of the temple who all had the same dream. They all dreamed of Sarenrae holding this baby and then presenting her to them. Thus it was decided that this was no chance encounter and that the baby was indeed destined to serve Sarenrae. So the clergy raised the baby in the temple, each priest sharing in the responsibility of her upkeep and upbringing. Because she was raised by the church she took the surname of Faithborne. The priests named the child Isolde Lianne after two of the female priests from the temple.
	It was upon her 10th birthday that she began seeing the visions of Sarenrae as an angelic dove. This was also accompanied by the same small group of priests having similar dreams of Sarenrae walking with the young girl. After Isolde's first such dream she awoke to a silver holy symbol of Sarenrae next to her head on her pillow. Later she developed the ability to cast a cure spell without preparation. When she was an early teen and sparing with a scimitar she discovered another odd occurrence. When making a particularly good strike against a target, fire damage was caused as well as the normal damage.
	Upon her 18th birthday she left the city of Absalom to head north with a group headed north. She spent the next 2 years travelling until finally arriving in Kenabres where she joined the fight against the denizens of the Worldwound.[/sblock][sblock=Recent Background]While fighting the demon hordes with her new companions, Isolde slipped and fell down a crevice. Her companions were unable to get to her immediately so she was stuck there for several hours with a lone enemy warrior. The enemy warrior had broken his leg and had been left for dead by his companions. By the time her companions were finally able to rescue her, Isolde had healed the man’s leg enough so that he could travel. He had denounced his old allegiance and had decided to work with Isolde and her group. Once the group had returned to their base the man joined the crusade. [Righteous Medal of Command][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2014)

Meliara “Lia” Rhialla 

Height  5’ 10”; Weight 140# ; Hair: Auburn ; Eyes: Golden 
Age  64; Patron Deity: Shalyn and Desna
Sex: Female  Race: Aasimar (Musetouched)  
Class: Sorceress/Mythic Archmage  Level: 6/M1
Alignment: Chaotic Good  
Size: Medium   Type: Humanoid
Init  +3; Senses Perception +0
Languages : Common,  Celestial,  Elven

AC  15 (19), touch 15 (19), flat-footed 11 (15) (Mage Armor)
HP:   46 (HD: 6 +5d6@4 +6 Con +6 Favored Class +3 Archmage + 5 DM Bonus) 
Fort +5 , Ref +7 , Will+7
Concentration Check +13 (6 lvl + 5 Cha + 2 Trait) 
Speed 30ft.
Melee +2
Ranged +6
Base Atk +3; CMB +2; CMD 15
Special Actions
Combat gear: None

Abilities Str 8, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 20 (22)

Racial Traits: 
[sblock] Standard Racial Traits
• Ability Score Racial Traits: Azata-Blooded Aasimars (Musetouched) gain +2 Dexterity and +2 Charisma.
• Type: Aasimars are outsiders with the native subtype.
• Size: Aasimars are Medium creatures and thus have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Base Speed: Aasimars have a base speed of 30 feet.
• Languages: Aasimars begin play speaking Common and Celestial. Aasimars with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, and Sylvan. See the Linguistics skill page for more information about these languages.
Defense Racial Traits
• Celestial Resistance: Aasimars have acid resistance 5, cold resistance 5, and electricity resistance 5.
Feat and Skill Racial Traits
• Skilled: Aasimar have a +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Perform checks.
Magical Racial Traits
• Spell-Like Ability (Sp): Azata-Blooded can use Glitterdust once per day as a spell-like ability (caster level equal to the aasimar's class level).
Senses Racial Traits
• Darkvision: Aasimar have darkvision 60 ft. (they can see perfectly in the dark up to 60 feet.)
[/sblock]

SQ : Arcane Bloodline [sblock] Class Skill: Knowledge (Planes).
Bonus Spells: identify (3rd), invisibility (5th), dispel magic (7th), dimension door (9th), overland flight (11th), true seeing (13th), greater teleport(15th), power word stun (17th), wish (19th).
Bonus Feats: Combat Casting, Improved Counterspell, Improved Initiative,Iron Will, Scribe Scroll, Skill Focus (Knowledge [arcana]), Spell Focus, Still Spell.
Bloodline Arcana: Whenever you apply a metamagic feat to a spell that increases the slot used by at least one level, increase the spell's DC by +1. This bonus does not stack with itself and does not apply to spells modified by the Heighten Spell feat.
Bloodline Powers: Magic comes naturally to you, but as you gain levels you must take care to prevent the power from overwhelming you.
Arcane Bond (Su): At 1st level, you gain an arcane bond, as a wizard equal to your sorcerer level. Your sorcerer levels stack with any wizard levels you possess when determining the powers of your familiar or bonded object. Once per day, your bonded item allows you to cast any one of your spells known (unlike a wizard’s bonded item, which allows him to cast any one spell in his spellbook). This ability does not allow you to have both a familiar and a bonded item.
Metamagic Adept (Ex): At 3rd level, you can apply any one metamagic feat you know to a spell you are about to cast without increasing the casting time. You must still expend a higher-level spell slot to cast this spell. You can use this ability once per day at 3rd level and one additional time per day for every four sorcerer levels you possess beyond 3rd, up to five times per day at 19th level. At 20th level, this ability is replaced by arcane apotheosis.
[/sblock]

Mythic Archmage abilities: Hard to Kill, Mythic Power 5/day, Surge +1d6
Arcana: Wild Arcana [sblock] As a swift action, you can expend one use of mythic power to cast any one arcane spell without expending a prepared spell or spell slot. The spell must be on one of your arcane class spell lists and must be of a level that you can cast with that arcane spellcasting class.
You don't need to have the spell prepared, nor does it need to be on your list of spells known. When casting a spell in this way, you treat your caster level as 2 levels higher for the purpose of any effect dependent on level. You can apply any metamagic feats you know to this spell, but its total adjusted level can't be greater than that of the highest-level arcane spell you can cast from that spellcasting class. [/sblock]

Path Ability: Abundant Casting [sblock] Whenever you cast a spell that specifically targets a limited number of targets (such as “one creature/level” or “one or more creatures”), add your tier to the number of targets the spell can affect. For example, a 5th-level wizard/1st-tier archmage can target up to six creatures when casting haste (five from caster level 5th and one from 1st tier). Alternatively, you can expend one use of mythic power when casting a spell that affects only one target (such as “one creature”) to have the spell affect an additional target. If the spell requires you to succeed at a melee touch attack, you must hold the charge in order to make a second touch attack. [/sblock]

Mythic Feats: Mythic Spell Lore

Feats : Eschew Materials, 
Spell Penetration (Lvl 1) 
Spell Focus(Evocation) (Lvl 3)
Improved Familiar (5th lvl)


Traits:  Riftwarden Orphan (+2 Concentration checks)
Affable (Social) [sblock] You gain a +2 trait bonus on Diplomacy checks to gather information, and can do so in half the normal time. In addition, Diplomacy and Knowledge (local) are always class skills for you. [/sblock]
Innocent (Racial) [sblock] When you make a Bluff check to tell a lie, your target always wants to believe you, granting you the standard + 5 bonus on your Bluff check. The bonus only applies if the lie you twll is either believable or unlikley. [/sblock]

Skills 18 Skill Points
+10 Bluff (1 rank +6 Cha +3 CS) + 15 See Innocent
+13 Diplomacy (4 rank +6 Cha +3 CS +2 Race) + 16 Gather Info Half Time
+10  Intimidate (1 rank + 6 Cha +3 CS)
+6  Kn (Arcana) (2 rank +1 Int +3 CS)
+5  Kn (Local) (1 rank +1 Int +3 CS)
+5  Kn (Planes) (1 rank +1 Int +3 CS) 
+9  Perform (Sing) (1 rank +6 Cha +2 Race)
+0  Perception 
+12 Spellcraft (6 rank +1 Int +3 CS + 2 DM Bonus))
+10 Use Magic Device (1 rank +6 Cha + 3 CS)

Spells: 
Spells per Day: 1st: 7 2nd 6 3rd 4
Spells Known:  7/4/2/1 

0 level: 
Detect Magic 
Light
Prestidigitation
Read Magic 
Mage Hand
Message 
Open/Close

1st level: 
Identify (Bloodline) 
Charm Person 
Mage Armor 
Magic Missile
Protection from Evil

2nd level: 
Invisibility (Bloodline) 
Detect Thoughts 
Scorching Ray

3rd level: 
Fireball


Mythic Spells: Fireball
The damage dealt increases to 1d10 points of fire damage per caster level (maximum 10d10). Any creature that fails its Reflex saving throw catches on fire, taking 2d6 points of fire damage each round until the fire is extinguished. Attempts to extinguish this fire use the spell’s save DC.

Familiar: Juvenile Pseudodragon 

Equipment: 907 gp

  4,000 gp 
Cloak of Resistance +2 4,000 gp
Ring of Protection +1 2,000 gp
Headband of Alluring Charisma +2  4,000 gp

Scrolls: 
Knock x2    400 gp
See Invisibility x2   400 gp
Cold Iron Dagger 4 gp
Light Crossbow  35 gp
10 Cold Iron quarrels 2 gp
Sorcerer’s Kit  8 gp
Grooming kit 1gp
50ft. Silk rope 10gp
Explorer’s outfit free
Courtier’s Outfit 30 gp
Ruby necklace 100 gp
Emerald ring 75 gp
Ink, ink pen, paper 10 gp
Decorative Cage, with blankets for Tiny creature  10 gp

Background: [SBLOCK]Meliara was born in a small village in Mendev. Her parents went missing when she was very young and she was cared for by her Aunt in Kenabres. There was very little discussion about her parents. When Lia was old enough to start asking, her Aunt would change the subject or just leave the room. When Lia was older her powers started to manifest. She hid them from her Aunt for a while as she practiced with them. It was through her nascent powers that she discovered the secret door in the attic. There she found a chest. It took her more than a month, but eventually she was able to direct enough of her power that she melted the lock. Inside the chest she found many items of her parents, including a book that finally told her what the birthmark on her wrist meant. It is a spiral, and her Aunt had always just brushed it off and told her it was nothing. But in this book, it said it was the Sign of the Seeker’s Spiral, which was something associated with the Riftwardens. 

Lia confronted her Aunt with the chest and the book. Her Aunt broke down and over the next day with lots of tea, cakes, and tears, Lia was finally told her story, or as much as her Aunt knew. Her parents were indeed Riftwardens and had left on a secret mission into the Worldwound just after she was born. They have not been heard from since. Lia also confessed about her growing powers, which caused yet more tears from her Aunt.  For the next week Lia devoured every book in the trunk, from family events to texts on magic. Her Aunt was busy herself, through she didn’t tell Lia what she was doing. Her Aunt then told her she had made arrangements for her to leave. Not that she was unwanted here, but that she could no longer provide her with the direction she needed. Lia was sent off to live with her uncle who was a diplomat in an elven community some way off. 

There her uncle told her more about her parents, a surprising amount and she wondered if he too was a Riftwarden. More importantly, her uncle arranged for her to become an apprentice under a local half-elf sorcerer he knew, Umbric, to help her refine, develop and control her powers. 

It was during that time that she met Banaq, an elf sorcerer who was also training. He too had lost his parents mysteriously. They spent so much time together working, that she considers him a brother.

Umbric had a pseudodragon as a familiar and that familiar had taken a mate. Part of her apprentice duties included taking care of the dragons, and their nest in the hollow of an old oak. It was one of her favorite chores and she enjoyed all her time there. It was in this way that Meliara first felt that pull to the egg. One of the eggs was calling to her. When it hatched, it spent time with its mother and also with Lia. Umbric smiled and said it seemed like she had found her familiar already, though the dragon would not be an adult for a while.

When she was not training, she often would head to the tavern and sing for a few coins to spend of her own. Her uncle told her she had her mother’s beautiful looks and voice, though there was something else, something almost unearthly about it. She certainly caused some envy among the local bards.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2014)

D'oh! Still can't delete posts here, huh.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 6, 2017)

Claugendeem Calaun (Green Claw Vengeance) - Viridian for humans
Fighter 4/Monk 2 (Champion 1)

STR 10        (+0)  2  (12-2)
DEX 20        (+5) 13 (17+2+1@4th)
CON 14        (+2)  5
INT 12        (+1)  2
WIS 12         (+1)  2
CHA  9        (-1) -4 (7+2)

*HP: * *58*= 10 (Fig1) + 3x7 (Fig) + 2x5 (Monk) + 6x2 (CON) +5 (Mythic)
*AC: * *25* = 10 + 6 (armor) +5 (dex) +1 (natural) +1 (trait) +1 (shield) +1 (size)
Touch: 18
Flat-footed: 20
Move: 30'

*Init: +6* (+5 dex +1 ioun stone)

*Attacks:*
to hit: +5 BAB +5 Dex +1 WF +1 size (-1 in bright light)
damage +2 if flat-footed +2d6 if hits with 2 or more attacks

*Standard:*    +12    (1d4+5 / x2)
*Full:*
    - bite (+12 / 1d4+5+1 acid and Fort DC 18 or nauseated for 1+CON (3) rounds)
    - claw x 2 (+12 / 1d3+5)
    - tail (+8 / 1d6+3)  (1d4+3 if tail pounder is removed)
*Breath weapon:* acid 2d6 cone 15' Ref DC 18 for half
*Long bow:* (+11/+6) / 1d6 (100',  20/x3)

*Stunning Fist 3/day Fort DC 14 

Saves:* (+4 vs. sleep/paralysis/stun; +2 vs spells; +1 vs fear)
*Fort:*    7 + 2 + 0 = *9
Ref:*    4 + 5 + 0 = *9
Will:*    4 + 1 + 1 = *6

CMB *= 5 (BAB) + 0 (Str) -1 (size) =*4
CMD *= 10 + 5 (BAB) + 0 (Str) + 5 (Dex) -1 (size) = *19*

Traits:
Stolen Fury (Champion trait) +2 in all maneuver checks against demons
Defender of the Society (+1 AC while wearing armor)
Indomitable Faith (+1 Will)

(22 pts + 12 background skills )

Skill points (4 x 3 + 2 x 5)AbilityRanksModMiscTotal(b)Appraise       Int011*Acrobatics       Dex159Bluff            Cha0-1-1*Climb            Str104(b)*Craft(armor)Int519*Craft(traps)Int115Diplomacy       Cha0-1-1Disable Device   Dex055Disguise       Cha0-1-1*Escape Artist    Dex156Fly               Dex15+2+8(b)*Handle Animal   Cha0-1-1Heal           Wis112*Intimidate    Cha3-15Know(arcana)   Int011(b)Lore(dragons)   Int317*Know(dungeon)   Int012(b)*Know(engineer)   Int011(b)Know(geography)   Int112(b)*Know (history)   Int112Know (local)   Int012Know (nature)   Int012(b)Know (nobility)   Int012Know (planes)   Int213Know (religion)Int011(b)Linguistics       Int213*Perception    Wis6110(b)*Perform        Cha0-1-1(b)*Profession    Wis014*Ride            Dex156*Sense Motive    Wis0110(b)Sleight of Hand   Dex052Spellcraft       Int012*Stealth        Dex25414*Survival       Wis115*Swim           Str104UMD           Cha0-1-1

* class skill
(b) background skill

*Languages:* Draconic, Common, Abyssal

Feats:
Level 1: Draconic Aspect (Green)
Fig 1: Tail Terror (fav class bonus +1/2 dmg when flat-footed)
Fig 2: Weapon Finesse (fav class bonus +1 dmg when flat-footed)
Level 3: Draconic Breath
Monk 1: Stunning Fist, Improved Unarmed Strike, Boar Style
Monk 2: Toughness, Snapping Turtle Style
Level 5: Weapon Focus
Fig 3: (fav class bonus +3/2 dmg when flat-footed)
Fig 4: Feral Combat Training (fav class bonus +2 dmg when flat-footed)

ToDo:
Level 7: Noxious Bite
Fig 5:




Spoiler: Racial traits



-2 Str; +2 Dex; +2 Cha
Draconic language
30' movement
small size (+1 size bonus to their AC, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, a –1 penalty on their combat maneuver checks and to Combat Maneuver Defense, and a +4 size bonus on Stealth checks)

Armor -> Dragonmaw
Crafty -> Gliding Wings
Darkvision
Light Sensitivity





Spoiler: Class Features



Fighter 4:

d10 HD
full BAB
Fort save
bonus combat feats
bravery +1
armor training

Monk 2
- Bonus Feat
  - Flurry of Blows - both replaced by archetypes
  - Stunning Fist (DC 14)
  - Improved Unarmed Strike (1d4)
Master of Many Styles
    - Bonus Feat (Style) at 1st and 2nd level
    - Fuse Style (2 styles active)
Monk of the Iron Mountain
    - Toughness
    - +1 natural armor bonus

Champion 1

+5hp
Champions strike (Fleet Charge) - swift action + 1MP : move full speed and make 1 attack at any point, doing att + tier, bypass all DR
path ability: Mythic Weapon Training (natural weapons) - all feats that specify weapons apply to all weapons in the group
Mythic Weapon Finesse (DEX to dmg)







Spoiler: Items



MW Noqual Agile Breastplate 8400 gp 6.25 lbs
Gloves of Reconnaissance    1,000 gp
Cracked Dusty Rose Prism - +1 competence bonus on initiative checks    500gp
Daredevil boots 1400gp 0.5lbs
Griphon mane cloak of the Hedge Magician (Transmutation) 2525gp 0.5lbs
Wayfinder 500
MW Tail attachment cold-iron pounder 302gp 2lbs

Longbow 75gp 1.5lbs
Cold-iron arrows 2gp 1.5lbs
Normal arrows 1gp 1.5lbs

Healing potion x3 (150gp)
Potion of Protection from Evil (50gp)
Oil of Blessed Fist x2 (100gp)
Holy water x2 (50gp)

Green dragon scales (1lb)

*MW Backpack 50gp 2lbs*
*Silk Rope (10 gp, 5lbs pe has 4 hit points and can be broken with a DC 24 Strength check. *​*Cold iron bear trap 4gp 10lbs*​*Honey 1gp 0.5lbs*​*Food (10 days) 3gp 5lbs*​*Bedroll 2.5 lbs*​
*Total weight: 34.75, combat 13.75
--------------------
8400
2525
1400
1000
500
500
302
150
100
  78
  50
  50
  50
  10
   4
   3
   1
---------
15 123 gp

Remaining: 877gp*



*Carrying capacity:
Light:  24.75lbs. or less    
Medium: 25 – 49.5 lbs.    
Heavy: 50 – 75 lbs.
With MW backpack:
Light:  28.5lbs. or less    
Medium: 29 – 57 lbs.    
Heavy: 57 – 86.25 lbs.



Spoiler: Wishlist



Amulet of Mighty Fists
Ring of protection +1 (2000)
Gloves of dueling

Belt of incredible dexterity +2    4,000 gp
Belt of physical might +2    10,000 gp

Ioun stones
Dusty Rose Prism    +1 insight bonus to AC    5,000 gp
cracked    —    —    +1 competence bonus on initiative checks    500 gp

Magenta Prism +2 enhancement bonus on any one ability score, can be changed once daily    16,000 gp
cracked    —    —    +2 competence bonus on checks with any one skill you choose, can be changed once per day    800 gp
flawed    —    —    +2 enhancement bonus to any one ability score, can be changed only 4 times    12,000 gp
Pale Ruby Trillian        +5 competence bonus on Stealth checks    5,000 gp
cracked    —    —    +1 competence bonus on Stealth checks    200 gp

Vermilion Rhomboid    +5 competence bonus on Acrobatics and Swim checks    10,000 gp
cracked    —    —    +1 competence bonus on Acrobatics and Swim checks    400 gp





Spoiler: Image









Spoiler: Description and History



In the time before the Demonscar, there was a verdant forest in which legendary green dragon ruled. It lived in tentative peace with surrounding realms of men - those merchants traveling through its domain knew not to fight if kobolds asked for a tithe. It surrounded itself with kobolds worshiping and serving it as best as they could from their subterranean lairs. Some of them lived above ground as scouts and enforcers, others mined deep caves for precious metals...dragon was harsh master, but much more dependable than it's red or white cousins. His servants were valued if for no other reason than to prevent the need for the dragon to rouse itself more than once a century. 

Then the wars came and it defended its forest, mighty dragon stalking powerful demons while kobolds dealt with minor threats through traps and alchemy.

Viridian Queen, Lady of the Moss Forest, Ruler of infinite trees under the sky held her domain fairly clear of the demons. More intelligent ones realized there is no point in wasting troops until they secure the foothold and left her in peace. Still, incursions continued and her patience and her stock of kobolds grew ever lower. When humans organized a crusade she offered her help. And was rebuffed by too righteous, overzealous magister. She tried to help regardless, but without support, her effect on the battle was minimal. After humans were defeated, the dragon was caught and after a terrible fight succumbed. But demons weren't finished. They rounded up kobold tribe for slaves, dragons progeny for sport, corruption or worse. Some of that progeny would be centuries old and mighty in and of themselves if they managed to survive in the demons world. 

Mythic event: as The Queen fell and was tortured, she had time to anoint the nearest kobold (one of her scout-warriors) with her blood. The kobold was trapped under the great body of The Queen and unwilling part of the ritual. As she was dying he proclaimed an ancient dragon oath that bound her power to her blood. Kobold was buried under her, covered with earth and plants and slept under the dragons domain through the transformation. Centuries passed and blood of the dragon and the essence of the forest seeped into the small body.

Until such time a pulse of incredible power fired across the land and it awoke with a roar, scales green as his dragon "parent", his body encased in green crystalline substance, his body remotely resembling the dragons, with powerful jaws, claws, tail, and even wings. He felt stronger, hardier, more powerful than ever before.
Yilap, as the kobold was named, looked around the forest, the world much different than the world he went to sleep in. One ruled by demons. The forest teeming with corrupted life and demonic animals. Even underground was caught, with tiefling kobolds taking over their weaker cousins. But deep down, some tribes survived by being too far down for easy hunt. And too dangerous for other kobolds.

Yilap took the name Claugendeem Calaun, Viridian Heir, Claw of Vengeance. He learned hard way that the tribes have been corrupted and he had to fight his way out of the shallow caves. There was no society anymore. No one was caring for the tribe anymore. There was no laws and no traditions. He went deeper into the ground until he could come to terms with his new body. He clawed his way down until he found the tribe of 'normal' kobolds. Those who didn't show signs of demonic influence. He spent some time with them, teaching them the history of their people, connecting several tribes, their shamans, chieftains, and sorcerers seeing the war coming to them once more.


In time, he was forced to take over one tribe, duel between him and the chieftain lasting all of ten seconds. After a year, they started ranging up, setting up traps and pushing into their former territories. With demonic chaos ruling above them, there was very little coherent resistance. Thunderscales were again out in the world! The warrens were fortified against demons, traps were set and slowly they started re-learning the secrets of the forest. Once, out scouting, Viridian was attacked by a boar. Bowled over, harried and gored, he barely survived and that only thanks to tumbling into the ravine created by some old flood. Recovering in the branches, he considered what happened and how efficient the animal movements were. He already used his natural weapons. But he used them as a fighter would use his spear or a dagger, darting in, clawing or biting and retreating. Returning to the tribe, he changed his combat style to the aggressive overbearing attack of all his weapons. At the same time, even his armor didn't save him from cuts and bruises brought by being pushed, trampled and thrown around. So he trained his body, hardening scales by repeated strikes, by roughly scouring them with stone or sand.

Thinking brought him to another revelation. The tribe now cared for each other without constant bickering and backstabbing. It was a matter of survival, but even weak were cared for. Even weak had their place and each in its own way helped the tribe even if that was only caring about the eggs. The religion slowly shifted from Gaknulak and his focus on protection and stealth to Apsu and his ideals of Law, Good and Scaly folk.

Remembering humans rejection of his mighty Queen, but aware that his tribes will be killed if found, Viridan learned the language of humans and went into the world, content that the tribes can now work united against the common enemy.


*


----------



## MetaVoid (Feb 24, 2018)

Adrian Graves
*Bard 3 (Sound Striker)/ Evangelist 3 / Marshal 1
HP 48* (8 +5x6 + 6xCON(1) +4 marshal)
*Init: +3* +2+1
*AC: 17* (+4 armor +1 shield  +2 dex)

STR 14    +2     5pts
DEX 14  +2     5pts
CON 12    +1     2pts
INT 10  +0     0pts
WIS 10    +0    -2pts (+2 racial)
CHA 19    +4    10pts (+2 racial +1@4th)

*Languages:* Common, Celestial, Abyssal

BAB +4 (Bard +2 Evangelist +2)
Attacks (damage x1.5 vs demons)
*Longspear:* +7 / 1d8+2 (x3) - brace, reach
*Starknife:* +7 / 1d4+2 (x3) (thrown 20')
*Net:* -2 (touch attack)
*Tattoo:* +8 / 1d6+4 (Will DC 16 for half)

*Fort: +4* = +2 (base) +1 (CON) +1 (cloak)
*Ref:    +9* = +6 (base) +2 (DEX) +1 (cloak)
*Will: +6* = +5 (base) +0 (WIS) +1 (cloak)

*Init:* +2+1
Concentration: +10 = bard level + CHA +1 (trait)
CMB  +6 (BAB + Str)
CMD +14 (10 + Str + Dex + Deflection + Dodge + Insight + Luck + Morale + Sacred)



Spoiler: Skills



Skill Ranks Per Level: 6 + Int modifier.
Skill points 42 = 3 x 6  + 3 x 6 +6 (levels)
background 6 x 2
Evangelist Skilled gives Fly and Ride

The bards class skills are:

Acrobatics (Dex)                       Bluff (Cha)                            Sing (13)Climb (Str)                            Diplomacy (Cha)                           1+7+2Disguise (Cha)                         Escape Artist (Dex)                       Fly (Dex)                               1+5Heal (Wis)                               1+3Intimidate (Cha)                       6+7Knowledge (Arcana)(Int)                   1+3+2Knowledge (Dungeoneering)(Int)           1+3+2Knowledge (Locale)(Int)                   1+3+2Knowledge (Nature)(Int)                   1+3+2Knowledge (Planes)(Int)                   1+3+2Knowledge (Religion)(Int)               3+3+2Perception (Wis)                       6+3+2Perform (Dance)(Cha)                   5+7Perform (Percussion)(Cha)               1+7Perform (Song)(Cha)                       6+7Ride (Dex)                               1+5Sense Motive (Wis)                       Sing (13)Spellcraft (Int)                       2+3Stealth (Dex)                          Use Magic Device (Cha)                   6+7+1*Background skills*Appraise (Int)                         Craft (Int)                               2+3Knowledge (Geography)(Int)               3+3+2Knowledge (History)(Int)               2+3+2Knowledge (Nobility) (Int)               1+3+2Linguistics (Int)                       1+3 (Abyssal)Profession (Wis)                       Sleight of Hand (Dex)                   3+5






Spoiler: Race Features



+2 Wisdom, +2 Charisma: Aasimars are insightful, confident, and personable.
Native Outsider: Aasimars are outsiders with the native subtype.
Medium: Aasimars are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Normal Speed: Aasimars have a base speed of 30 feet.
Darkvision: Aasimars can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
Skilled: Aasimars have a +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Perception checks.
Spell-Like Ability: Aasimars can use daylight once per day as a spell-like ability (caster level equal to the aasimar's class level).
Celestial Resistance: Aasimars have acid resistance 5, cold resistance 5, and electricity resistance 5.
Languages: Aasimars begin play speaking Common and Celestial. Aasimars with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, and Sylvan.





Spoiler: Class Features



Skilled: Evangelists possess a range of skills across multiple disciplines. At ist level, an evangelist selects two skills to add to her class skill list. Once selected, these class skills can't be changed.
(Fly, Ride)

A bard is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword, rapier, sap, shortsword, shortbow, and whip.
Bards are also proficient with light armor and shields (except tower shields)
An evangelist is proficient with all simple weapons and light armor. An evangelist also gains weapon proficiency with her chosen deity's favored weapon (star knife)

Bardic knowledge (add 1/2 level to knowledge skills)
Bardic performance (16 rounds)

Countersong
Distraction
Fascinate
Inspire Courage +2 competence
Versatile Performance (Song)
Well-versed (+4 vs bards, sonics and language effects)
Inspire competence <-- Wordstrike (Sound Striker)
Lore master x1 (take 20)

Next level
Suggestion <-- Weird Words (Sound Striker)






Spoiler: Spells



Spells known (DC 16)
*6 cantrips*
Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Mage Hand
Mending
Message
Read Magic

*4 x1*
Cure Light Wounds
Grease
Touch of Gracelessness
Solid Note
Saving Finale (from Page of Spell Knowledge)

*2 x2*
Blistering Invective
Pyrotechnics





Spoiler: (Spells ToDo)



Chord of Shards
Restful Sleep

Sound Burst
Glitterdust

Blindness-Deafness
Cacophonous Call
Invisibility
Silence





Spoiler: Traits



*Child of the Crusade* (Once per day when you fail a saving throw against an effect created by a demon that would possess or incapacitate you mentally, you may immediately reroll that saving throw as a free action. You must take the second result, even if it is worse.)
*Dangerously Curious* - +1 bonus to Use Magic Device, and it becomes a class skill
*Arcane Temper* - +1 init; +1 concentration


 


Spoiler: Feats



[sblock=Flagbearer]
gain a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, and saving throws against fear and charm effects. If the standard is taken by the enemy or destroyed, this bonus becomes a penalty for 1 hour





Spoiler: Deific Obedience (Desna)



1: Traveler's Tricks (Sp) longstrider 3/day, darkvision 2/day, or phantom steed 1/day
2: Starlit Caster (Su) Over time you have learned to focus your magical power to better damage agents of evil. You add your Charisma bonus on your concentration checks, as well as on your caster level checks to overcome spell resistance. In addition, when you stand in starlight and cast a spell that deals hit point damage, you can have it deal an extra 2d6 points of damage. This bonus damage is untyped, and manifests as a glowing aura of starlight around the spell's original effect.





Spoiler: Arcane Strike (+2)
As a swift action, for 1 [S



round[/S] minute (due mythic), your weapons deal +1 damage / 5 levels and are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction


[/spoiler]



Spoiler: MARSHAL



*Decisive Strike (Su):* As a swift action, you can expend one use of mythic power to give one ally within 30 feet the ability to immediately make a single melee or ranged attack on your turn. Add your tier as a bonus on the attack roll. The damage dealt by this attack bypasses all damage reduction. This attack doesn't count toward the ally's actions on its turn.

*Inspired Defense (Ex):* Whenever you use bardic performance to inspire courage, the competence bonus against charm and fear effects instead applies to all saving throws. If you expend one use of mythic power when you start a bardic performance to inspire courage, you add your tier to this bonus.

MYTHIC FEATS
[sblock=Arcane Strike]
The effect lasts for 1 minute and +1 ability can be added to the weapon for the duration.
[/sblock]

3rd: Mythic Spell Lore - Ability to cast spells    Gain mythic spells equal to your mythic tier






Spoiler: Masterpieces to be taken instead of versatility



The Dance of 23 Steps (Dance) - Prerequisite: Perform (dance) 4 ranks.    Cost: Feat or 2nd-level bard spell known.

Maybe...
Pageant of the Peacock - Perform (act) or Perform (dance) 4 ranks.    Cost: Feat or 2nd-level spell known.
Hymn of Restorative Harmonics (Sing, Wind) - Prerequisite(s): Perform (sing) or Perform (wind) 6 ranks.    Cost: Feat or 3rd-level bard spell known.
Symphony of the Elysian Heart (Keyboard, Wind) - Prerequisite: Perform (keyboard) or Perform (wind) 7 ranks.    Cost: Feat or 3rd-level bard spell known.
Clamor Of the Heavens (Percussion, Sing) - Prerequisites: Perform (percussion or sing) 10 ranks. Cost: 5th-level bard spell known.





Spoiler: Equipment




*Armor*CostWeightMW Chain Shirt25025Darkwood Buckler552,5*Weapons*MW Primal Iron Longspear3159MW Primal Iron Starknife3723Net x2406*Magic Items*Mnemonic Vestment50001Handy Haversack20005Cloak of Resistance +110001Page of Spell Knowledge I1000Tree tokenSleeves of many garments2001*Mundane items*Living steel rod30005Flag (asbestos)203Entertainers clothes (asbestos)64*Expendables*CLW wand (40 charges)6001 ozClarion Call wand (10 charges)150Tap Inner Beauty wand (10 charges)1501 ozDetect Secret Doors wand (10 charges)1501 ozAnimate Tattoo scroll 125Shadow Trap scroll 125Locate Object scroll 2200Create Treasure Map scroll 2200Consecrate 2200Dispel Magic scroll 3375Acid Flask x2202Alchemist Fire x2402Alkali Flask151Fungal Stun vial751Tanglefoot bag504Holy water x2502Starstone6*TOTAL*15989
400 1 oz





Spoiler: Description and History



Adrian was born at the time after the first crusade was already history. But the war is still raging and with his parents in active service, he was brought up in a village with distant relations. Being an aasimar, he was always treated somewhat different. But his ready smile and acceptance of the difference kept him free from any resentment. He found joy in song and dance, he learned to fight with spears as did most of the villagers. Militia training was mandatory. But the village was small and Adrian yearned for the world. When queens recruiters came for the first time of his coming of age, he joined the military immediately. He learned basics of combat, he learned about the demons and enjoyed the camp. Military discipline? Not so much. He adapted, but quickly found himself finding amusement in dancing with the camp girls, singing with various performers and ended up as a drummer when the army was on the march.

There was major incursion of demons and the army mustered and the Queen Galifrey herself with great cadre of paladins lead them. He was one of the reserve, but as a drummer, he had a place near the front, the drums serving to  coordinate disparate movements on the wide front. The battle started, chaotic melee, with lowly dretches spreading fear and more dangerous demons focusing on the paladins. Adrian, without magical weapons sang for the glory of the Queen, for the might of the kingdom, for the beauty that is their world. And something answered. All around him, soldiers stood straighter, fought harder and coordinated better. The fear disappeared and the middle pushed forward. Somehow, he found himself between paladins horses and saw the flag go down. Without thinking, he picked it up, raised it high and called, his pure voice ringing over the battle.

This, in turn, earned him attention of nearby babau demon. At the last moment, there was flash of white and the demon was speared by great lance held by none other than the queen. She nodded to him, their eyes meeting for the moment. He smiled and then looked in horror as stray hit from balban demon took her clean off her horse. He heard the crunch, saw her land in a heap and heard spell casting and cackling as small goat-like demon cast something and disappeared in the chaos of the battle. He ran to her, praying for her with everything he had. Her armor was smoking, was that red tinge on the armor? The queen moved weakly, tried to get it off as it heated up. Understanding came and he cut the straps off the armor, helping her out of the red-hot metal. While only seconds passed and the battle went elsewhere as the paladin cavalry pushed the demons back, her skin was burned and she was badly hurt by the hit of the large demon. As he pulled the armor off, he glimpsed the muscled stomach, touched the soft flesh marred here and there by the marks of the warrior training. As he stood enraptured by her beauty she moaned and went limp. In fear, in pain, his hands burned, he was still taken by her beauty, her will and prowess. The song of glory came to his lips unbidden and once again, something answered. His hands shaking, he touched his queen and the worst of the wounds closed as he was clobbered from behind.

He woke in chains, accused of treason. And there he was, in the military court, with paladin of Iomedae, travelling priest of Desna and priest of Iomedae, his fate all but sealed. Lucky for him, the priest knew his business and the queen woke up and cleared his name. And he even became standard bearer for the queen. In time, he learned more of his powers, the priest recognized the signs and taught him about Desna. In time, he learned to use the standard as a rallying point. In time, he hoped he will forget the blue eyes and the glimpse of body and compassion he witnesses almost every day as her standard bearer. The hope didn't come true and he lived his days in quiet misery, so close and yet so distant from his love. His day brightened when the queen herself called him to her. But immediately fell as she sent him on a mission, no longer her standard bearer, but her representative in Kenabres.



Spoiler: Forgetting The Queen - before the mission



Dejected, Adrian walked the town, going where his fate takes him. He enters random tavern from which the sounds of merriment came in waves. He orders a drink, with full intent of drinking himself senseless. Instead he is taken by the Varisian music, the performers and their dancer performing exquisitely their traditional music, the girl swaying in the flowing rhythm. But this is rough and tumble tavern and soon she is beset by audience to eager to join her. The bard cannot watch that in his state of mind.

Along one wall of the common room was a long table, full of heavy earthenware. The aasimar clapped his hands, minor spell increasing the volume to drown every other sound in the tavern and jumped nimbly onto the oak table. The taverns wenches and the innkeeper picked the dishes as quickly as possible, those that were not managed to be taken away, were viciously kicked off by Adrian.
"Well, gentlemen," Adrian smiled with his fists on the hips, shaking his hair "Show me what you know. Music!"

He did a quick step with his heels. The drum and dulcimer repeated it; the flutes and fiddles picked up the melody, making it more complicated, challenging Adrian to a change in pace and rhythm. The aasimar, light and colorful as a butterfly, easily adjusted. The tavern patrons began to clap.
"Dancer!" Adrian called squinting his eyes in the smoky room. "You're quick with your feet. Can you follow the steps?"
The girls moved from her meager podium unwounding the scarf from her neck. She jumped onto the table next to the bard. the patrons cheered, the drums boomed and the bagpipes whined.
"Play, musicians! Keep your ear! And with spirit!"
Leaning to one side and throwing his head far back the bard tapped his feet, danced, beating his heels in a rhythmic and rapid staccato. The dancer, Vydra, captivated by the rhythm, repeated the steps. The aasimar laughed, jumped and changed the rhythm. Vydra with the violent jerk of her head, shook her hair off her forehead, she repeated the steps perfectly. Dancing both at the same time, they were mirror images of each other. The patrons shouted and applauded. The melody raised above the deep bass grows of the drums and the bleating of the bagpipes. Both danced, as straight as a cane, touching elbows, with their hands supported on hips. The plates and table shook with the rhythm of their heels, in the light of tallow candle and oil lights, the dust stirred.

"Faster!" Adrian urged the musicians. "More vigor!" It was not dancing, it was an obsession. "Dance, Vydra! Forget about everything!"
Heel, toe, heel, toe, step forward, step back, jump, strafe, move arms, toss the head, heel toe, heel toe. The table shaking, the light quivered, the audience wavered, everything was spinning, the whole tavern danced, danced, the audience cried, screamed, laughed, clapped and stomped, the tavern shaking, the earth shaking, the world shaking on its foundations. World? What world? The world is no more, nothing, just the dance, dance,...heel , toes, heel, Vydra's elbow...fever, fever...just a fiddle playing, flutes, bagpipes, drums raising and lowering the temp, there is no need, there is just the rhythm, Adrian and Vydra, their heels, the table swaying, rumbling...The rhythm, the rhythm is them the music is them, they are the music. Adrian dances, his brown hair swaying as he moves. The strings of the fiddles song bears a fever, a hotness, which reaches to the highest registers. The blood pounds in his temples.
Forget. Forget.

The fiddle and the flute played a sharp closing note. Adrian and Vydra end their dance by stomping their heels, their elbows continuing to touch. Breathless, shaky, sweaty, they look to each other, to embrace, each covered in sweat, heat and satisfaction (and in Adrians case, religions rapture). The tavern exploded with a loud cry and the applause of dozens of hands.



Arriving in Kenabres, he witnessed the fall of the town, he witnessed the fall of the dragon. And he was close enough, unnoticed by others to be hit by the energy loosed when the Wardstones failed. He also learned of the disappearance of his parents. And that, along with newly awakened powers only firmed his resolve to fight the demons. And he got to see The Queen again. But with the war so close and the army bringing the war to the demons, his heart sang to her in privacy of his own thoughts and his new purpose sent him in advance to try something unheard of. He went in search of the lost Bell of Mercy. The map he found clearly showed an abandoned temple. He would expect the bell to be more to the west, but as he was contemplating the places to look, a butterfly landed at the exact place of the temple. His path clear, with the blessing of his goddess, he danced his way onward into the unknown.


----------



## Lou (Mar 16, 2018)

*Fatoon  Oracle 6/Hierophant 1*

Fatoon
Male human (Azlanti) Oracle 6/Hierophant 1 (Pathfinder RPG Advanced Player's Guide 42)
LG Medium humanoid (human)
Appearance: 5 ft 8 in, 140 lbs, black hair with a widow's peak, purple eyes clouded, pale skin
Init +0; Senses darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +5
--------------------
Defense
--------------------
AC 18, touch 10, flat-footed 18 (+7 armor, +1 shield)
hp 48 (6d8+10)
Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +7
Defensive Abilities hard to kill
--------------------
Offense
--------------------
Speed 30 ft. (20 ft. in armor)
Melee +1 grayflame cold iron morningstar +5 (1d8+1) or
   dagger +4 (1d4/19-20) or
   dagger +4 (1d4/19-20) or
   gauntlet (from armor) +4 (1d3) or
   unarmed strike +4 (1d3 nonlethal)
Special Attacks channel positive energy 8/day (DC 20, 5d6), inspired spell[MA], mythic power (5/day, surge +1d6)
Oracle Spells Known (CL 6th; concentration +11)
   3rd (4/day)—cure serious wounds, neutralize poison, Prayer
   2nd (6/day)—align weapon, consecrate, cure moderate wounds, lesser restoration
   1st (8/day)—bless, cure light wounds, detect undead, gorum's armor[ISWG], protection from evil, shield of faith
   0 (at will)—create water, detect magic, guidance, light, mending, purify food and drink (DC 15), read magic
   Mystery Life
--------------------
Statistics
--------------------
Str 10, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 20
Base Atk +4; CMB +4; CMD 14
Feats Devil's Foe, Dual Path[M], Extra Channel, Extra Revelation[APG], Godless Healing[ISWG]

TRAITS
St. Clydwell's Ward (Basic/Faith): An ancient prayer that wards off the attacks of demons. As a standard action, you can recite a holy chant that affects demons as if you were under the effect of a sanctuary spell (caster level equal to 1/2 your Hit Dice + your Charisma modifier). CL 8

Coven Casting (Basic/Magic): You know how to coordinate your spellcasting with others. When within 30 feet of an allied spellcaster, you both gain a +2 trait bonus on concentration checks.

Touched by Divinity (Mythic/Campaign) – Archon Domain – Divine Favor as spell-like ability (1/day; CL 6)

Skills:
 Acrobatics -3 (-7 to jump), 
Appraise +2, 
Bluff +8, 
Diplomacy +9, 
Disguise +6, 
Handle Animal +10, 
Heal +6, 
Intimidate +8, 
Knowledge (history) +7, 
Knowledge (planes) +7, 
Knowledge (religion) +7, 
Linguistics +4, 
Perception +5, 
Profession (merchant) +6, 
Sense Motive +6, 
Spellcraft +7, 
Survival +7, 
Use Magic Device +7

Languages Abyssal, Azlanti, Celestial, Common, Daemonic, Infernal
SQ godless healing, mythic domain[MA], oracle's curse (clouded vision), revelations (energy body, enhanced cures, channel), surprise strike[MA]
Other Gear +1 mithral chainmail, darkwood light wooden quickdraw shield[APG], +1 grayflame cold iron morningstar, dagger, dagger, silver holy symbol (sun) worn on chain around his neck, MW backpack, 217 gp
--------------------
Tracked Resources
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Energy Body (1d6+10, 10 rounds/day) (Su) - 0/10
Godless Healing (1d8+6 hp, 1/day) (Su) - 0/1
Mythic Domain (1/day) (Su) - 0/1
Mythic Power (5/day, Surge +1d6) - 0/5
Oracle Channel Positive Energy 5d6 (8/day, DC 20) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
Special Abilities
--------------------
Clouded Vision You cannot see beyond 60 ft
Darkvision (60 feet) You can see in the dark (black and white only).
Devil's Foe Attacks count as good aligned to affect devils.
Energy Body (1d6+10, 10 rounds/day) (Su) Elemental subtype and deal 1d6+10 to undead who touch you or heal 1d6+10 to allies who enter your square.
Enhanced Cures (+10 cap) (Su) For cure spells, any level caps in the spell become oracle or shaman level.
Godless Healing (1d8+6 hp, 1/day) (Su) Move, at 50% or less hp heal 1d8 + level damage.
Hard to Kill (Ex) Automatically stabilize when dying, and only die at neg Con x 2.
Inspired Spell (Su) Use 1 power, cast one divine spell from your class spell list at +2 CL, it doesn't need to be known/memorized.
Mythic Domain (1/day) (Su) Spend 1 power to regain use of domain powers and revelations as 8 hours rest.
Oracle Channel Positive Energy 5d6 (8/day, DC 20) (Su) Positive energy heals the living and harms the undead; negative has the reverse effect.
Surge (1d6) (Su) Use 1 power to increase any d20 roll by the listed amount.
Surprise Strike (Ex) As a swift action, use 1 power to attack foe in 30 ft. They are flat footed and you bypass all DR.
--------------------



Hero Lab and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Inc.®, and are used under license.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2019)

*Major NPC's and Paladin Army info*

Aron Kir Male human rogue 5/low Templar 1 is with the army as a scout and because he has personal experience with Drezen.  He has no magic to offer the players.


Nurah Dendiwhar female halfling Bard 8 with the army for moral. 
Spells Known are mostly cures, battlefield control and personal enhancements such as cat's grace and invisibility. 

Sosiel Vaenic Male human cleric of Shelyn 6 is the leader and healing support. 
Cleric Spells Prepared (CL 6th; concentration + 1 O)
3rd-dispel magic, protection from energy0, remove disease
(DC 17), searing light
2nd-aid, align weapon° (good only), delay poison (DC 16),
lesser restoration, shield other
1 st-detect evil, protection from evil0, remove fear,
sanctuary (DC 15), shield of faith
O (at will)-create water, detect poison, light, stabilize
D Domain spell; Domains Good, Luck

KNIGHTS OF KENABRES ACR 3
LG Medium army of humans (paladin 4)
hp 16
DV 18; OM +8 ranged
Tactics expert flankers, standard, withdraw
Resources improved armor, improved weapons (mwk cold
iron), mounts, ranged weapons (longbows)
Special aura of courage, channel positive energy, divine health,
lay on hands, mercy, smite evil, spellcasting
Speed 3; Morale +1; Consumption 5

As 4th level paladins their spell casting is pretty limited in duration and depth.


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2019)

*Druid/Ranger/Guardian in Progress*

Vanse Bouclier ["Boo-clee-ay"], Half-Elf
Druid 2 / Ranger 4 / Guardian 1


----------

